# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Rodilište u Čakovcu 4. dio

## rafaelcek

ćao žene!
Evo vam mojeg iskustva poroda na stoločiću::::.....Malo detaljniji opis...
Termin poroda bio mi je 25.01 i naravno od 26 pa dalje hodala sam svaki drugi dan na Ctg, i pregled plodne  vode. 02.02 smo ušli u 42 tjedan, trudova ništa ali na sreću 5 cm otvorena, ostajem i krečem u rađaonu.
U 11.30 dolazim u rađaonu, sljedi klistir,(brijanja više nema ,samo malo ako treba rezati) pola sata na wc-u i tuširanje. Primalja me šalje u sobu za porod na stolčiću( ne u boks). U 12.30 dobivam drip, za 15 min mi dolazi muž i čekamo trudove. Kad su počeli lagani trudovi zamolila sam loptu ,ali dobivam odgovor ''sve u svoje vrijeme''.<Zatim mi doktor probušio vodenjak i Oko 13.30 započeli jači trudovi, dobivamo loptu, muž sjedi iza mene i masira mi leđa dok ja skačem i tako prolazi trud za trudom do 14.00 kad me babica pregledala 10cm otvorena i ''skačite još malo.'' nakon toga dolazi prvi poriv za tiskanjem (DOLAZI MALI VILKO). zatim na krevet pregled doktora i odmah na stolčić jer Vilko je već krenuo. Muž opet sjedi iza mene i pridržava me dok doktor i babice kleče ispred mene. Pričekali smo još dva truda na stolčiću i Vilko zaplačeeeeee TOČNO U 14.25  :Saint:   :D 
Drage moje žene na stolčiću sve to ide nekako brže i prirodnije nego na krevetu, mogu usporeditI jer mi je to drugi porod. A lopta pravi melem za trudove (manje boli).
Beba je cijelo vrijeme s mamom i muž može još malo ostati nakon poroda ne mora odmah van kao prije. Beba odlazi u sobu s mamom. I može sisati već u rađaoni ako mama želi.
Na kraju moram pohvaliti ekipu s poroda koja je stvarno bila odlična... babice i mladi doktor, neću nikog imenovati ali ekipa mi je bila prva liga.
Moram vam još napisati da je još jedna mogućnost poroda na nekom krevetu koji se rasklopi i žena se podiže u sjedeći položaj neposredno prije izgona.
ZA STOLČIĆ I EKIPU  SVE POHVALE!

----------


## Adrijana

Rafaelcek ovo je super  :D 
Baš mi je drago. I ja se nadam nećemu sličnom   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Čestitam rafaelček!

ali ove intervencije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Adrijana

> Čestitam rafaelček!
> 
> ali ove intervencije


Drip i prokidanje vodenjaka ću nadam se uspjeti izbjeći.
Ali i ovo su veliki pomaci od kad sam ja rodila.

----------


## Riana

Čestitke od   :Heart:  !

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čestitam rafaelček!
> 
> ali ove intervencije 
> 
> 
> Drip i prokidanje vodenjaka ću nadam se uspjeti izbjeći.
> Ali i ovo su veliki pomaci od kad sam ja rodila.


Pa jesu, ali još je dug put...

----------


## curly mama

*rafaelcek*, cestitam od srca!   :Smile:  
super da napokon čujemo iskustvo sa stolčićem na domaćem terenu! 
iskreno, meni osobno se ne sviđa ideja induciranog poroda. za time zapravo nema potrebe pod uvjetom da ste i ti i beba o.k. jesu li ti objasnili zbog čega su se odlučili na drip i prokidanje vodenjaka? je li to zbog toga što si "prenijela" ili nečeg drugog? mislim, uvijek postoji mogućnost da je malo fulan termin poroda ili da ako beba nije spremna danas ne znači da ne bi htjela van sutra ili prekosutra... 

inače, veseli me "promjena klime", novi uvjeti i cijela situacija na odjelu koja na očigled ide na bolje.
mislim da treba isticati i pozitivna iskustva i pohvaliti one koji se trude i dobro rade svoj posao- na podstrek i njima i drugima.

----------


## zrinska

Čestitke od srca!!!!

Super i i za promjene u ČK rodilištu. Znala sam da imamo potencijala!!!!!!!

PS: Na sam porod oblačiš svoju spavačicu?TX

----------


## rafaelcek

Prije svega hvala svima na čestikama! Sviđa mi se ovakvo druženje!

Da vam odgovorim na pitanja. Inducirani porod su mi ponudili prvi dan nakon termina,ali sam ga odbijala dokle sam mogla. Kad sam stupila u 42 tjedan doktor mi je objasnio neke stvari i na meni je bilo da se odlučim. Posteljica več polako u 42 tjednu gubi svoju funkciju, 5 cm sam bila otvorena i nebi mi trebao biti problem ići na drip. ( Moglo bi doći do komplikacija sa posteljicom pa bi morala hitno na carski ) kad mi je to spomenuo odmah sam rekala da idem na drip. Termin mi je bio prilično točan zbog jako redovitih ciklusa. I pedijatrica me odmah na prvom pregledu koji obavljaju u sobama pred majkama pitala koliko je prenošen jer ima jako isušenu kožu.

Spavačicu svoju na porod.... moja se nije ništa upraljala krvlju na porodu...

VELIKA PUSA SVIMA I SRETNO

----------


## Riana

tenks na opisu  :Smile:  

ja sad imam jedno financijsko pitanje. ti dani u bolnici po porodu spadaju još u ono neplaćanje zdravstvenih usluga u svezi trudnoće?

ja nemam dopunsko, pa pitam iz tog razloga

----------


## rafaelcek

Ja  nemam dopunsko i naisam ništa plačala... valjda se onda ne plača.

----------


## ivarica

rodiliste cakovec je u petak 6. veljace dobilo titulu bfhi

vidjela sam i stolcice u radjaoni, do petka je 4 ili 5 zena na njima rodilo
imaju dva, pa vam se ne moze dogoditi guzva   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

iiiiiiiiiiiiik  :D

----------


## Riana

> Ja  nemam dopunsko i naisam ništa plačala... valjda se onda ne plača.


hvala ti na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

Rafaelček...moguće da Vas vidjela u Međimurskim novinama? Ako jest...jakkkkooooo lijepi klinci...ali i ponosni roditelji.

Htjela bih pohvaliti mamu...srela ju u subotu u Mercator centru...imala maramu (sling nosiljka) u kojoj bezbrizno uživao bebač...ljudi su je gledali ko svjetsko čudo, pa ako je bila koja od Vas...svakako pohvala joj juri.

Pozdrav svima....  :Love:

----------


## curly mama

ajde, ajde *zrinska,* nije čakovec baš takva zabit!    :Trep trep:  
ima nas puno koji nosimo klince u slingu! osim sebe i svojih frendica (njih 3) viđala sam dosta mama po gradu. nisam primijetila da me je netko gledao u čudu...a možda se nisam dovoljno obazirala!   :Razz:   :Embarassed:  

nego, rodila mi frendica prije neki dan i puna je pozitivnih dojmova. imala je skroz prirodni porod i veli da su joj babice bile velika podrška. nije stigla do stolčića ali navodno da je i novi stol, odn. krevet super- u tri dijela i svaki se dio posebno podešava ovisno o porođajnoj fazi.

----------


## curly mama

> rodiliste cakovec je u petak 6. veljace dobilo titulu bfhi


  :Klap:

----------


## zrinska

Nisam mislila da je ČK zabit...Ja u svakom slučaju pozdravljam mame slingiče, ali ne bih to ni spomenula da ljudi stol do mojeg nisu komentirali ko da se fakat radi o čudu...Nadam se da će uskoro i mene gledati u čudu...hahah..

Lijep pozdrav svima....

----------


## Adrijana

Je li netko nosio plan poroda u rodilište? Zanimaju me iskustva i kako su reagirali na taj plan poroda.  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

> Je li netko nosio plan poroda u rodilište? Zanimaju me iskustva i kako su reagirali na taj plan poroda.


ja ga planiram nositi.

----------


## Poslid

U svakom slučaju, ne može škoditi.

A ja  vam preporučam da na jedan papir napišete i sve osobne podatke koje sestra na upisu pita. (ime, perezime, djevajačko prezime, ime i prezime muža, zanimanja i stručna sprema od oboje, datum sklapanja braka,  broj trudnoća, broj živorođenje djece, datum zadnjeg poroda, prva menstruacija, zadnja menstruacija, doktor primarne zaštite, ginekolog, broj pregleda, broj ultrazvuka i sve ostalo kaj se možete sjetiti)

----------


## Riana

sve što se tiče trudnoće i prijašnjih poroda uzima se iz trudničke i uzv knjižice

----------


## Poslid

ne znam, mene su sve pitali

----------


## Bipsić

> ne znam, mene su sve pitali


i mene...

----------


## Riana

valjda ovisi od sestre do sestre...

----------


## curly mama

mene su 3x ispitivali isto. datum vjenčanja, zanimanje...sve ovo što si Poslid nabrojala! 
prvi put kad su me zaprimili u bolnicu, pa na stolu za pregled (situacija za 10!) i nakon CR u sobi. kad sam zadnji put rekla sestri da već imaju sve moje podatke uvrijeđeno me pitala: "niste dobre volje?"  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

možda tako provjeravaju 'prisebnost'   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mrla

> možda tako provjeravaju 'prisebnost'


da, mislim da je o tome riječ (pošto više-manje sve piše u trud. knjižici)

----------


## Poslid

Svašta!  :Sad: 
Zašto bi uopće žena trebala biti "prisebna"?
Pa što se više rodilja može "isključiti" od okoline, to će porod biti brži i lakši.

----------


## curly mama

kako god! ja sljedeći put nosim sve napismeno.  8) 

*Riana*, baš bih voljela vidjeti tvoj plan poroda... ti se okrenula bebica?

----------


## Adrijana

Znači nosim plan poroda i na jednom papiru ispisane sve moguće podatke kojih se sjetim   :Smile:  

Znam da su me prošli put ispitivali u predrađaoni i onda je još u sobu sestra došla uzimati podatke.

----------


## Poslid

Doneseš sve to, staviš na stol i kažeš: "Evo ovo su vam svi moji podaci koji su vam potrebni. Željela bih da se držimo mog plana poroda dokle god je s mojoj bebom i sa mnom sve u redu. Sad me, molim vas, pustite da rađam."   :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana

> Doneseš sve to, staviš na stol i kažeš: "Evo ovo su vam svi moji podaci koji su vam potrebni. Željela bih da se držimo mog plana poroda dokle god je s mojoj bebom i sa mnom sve u redu. Sad me, molim vas, pustite da rađam."


  :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana

Ako nekoga zanima doniranje u zakladu Ana Rukavina, evo što su mi iz zaklade odgovorili za Čakovec:

"Poštovana,
iako nemamo službenu suradnju s Cakovcem donaciju možemo organizirati  ako su Vam lijecnici u rodilištu voljni prikupiti krv iz pupkovine i ako možete osigurati da krv bude dostavljena do nas u roku 24 sata od poroda.
Ako se to može izvesti molimo Vas javite se našoj administratorici Gdi Željki na 01-2300709 radi dogovora o slanju seta.
Srdacan pozdrav,
Sanja Mazic "

----------


## Riana

> kako god! ja sljedeći put nosim sve napismeno.  8) 
> 
> *Riana*, baš bih voljela vidjeti tvoj plan poroda... ti se okrenula bebica?


Okrenula se!  :D Danas sam bila na ctg-u i uzv, sve ok i mirno!

plan poroda sam uzela od Lutonjice, tu s foruma, ima ga na njenoj priči o porodu u VŽ, malo ga preradila, u biti dodala da želim i spontani porod posteljice. to ću priložiti uz trudničku i uzv knjižicu uz sve ostale nalaze.

Prije 10tak dana je rodila kolegica, prvorotka bez epziotomije, a jučer još jedna, ali ne znam sve detalje, osim da su joj bebu procijenili kao jako malu, a ispao dečkić od 47 cm  i 2550 g.  :Saint:  

sjećam se da me u rađaoni ista sestra barem dvaput pitala kak se zovem i kad sam rođena, pa sam kasnije zaključila da je to možda radi te tzv. prisebnosti ili čega (valjda radi dripa i ostalog  :Sad:  )

----------


## Adrijana

> Prije 10tak dana je rodila kolegica, prvorotka bez epziotomije, a jučer još jedna, ali ne znam sve detalje, osim da su joj bebu procijenili kao jako malu, a ispao dečkić od 47 cm  i 2550 g.


Ajme pa moj je još na prošlom pregledu procijenjen na 3100 g  :shock: 

Kad ti krećeš na preglede u bolnicu?

----------


## Riana

ja sam zaboravila danas pitati koliko je težak.   :Rolling Eyes:  
E je rođena na termin s 3100. ovaj bude svakak veći.
za 10 dana idem na drugi ctg kod svog ginića.

u bolnicu se ne ravnam na preglede  :Grin:  , prvi put nisam ni stigla. 
 :Raspa:  pa neću ni sad, nadam se

----------


## Adrijana

> u bolnicu se ne ravnam na preglede  , prvi put nisam ni stigla. 
>  pa neću ni sad, nadam se


Ja prvi put nisam bila niti jednom jer sam trudnoću vodila privatno u Vž.
Sad sam kod dr.Varge i koliko sam skužila od 38.tjedna se hoda na preglede u bolnicu  :/ 
I ja se nadam da ću to izbjeći.  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Koliko ja znam, prvi put u bolnicu treba otići na termin i onda svaka 2 dana.  :Sad:

----------


## Adrijana

> Koliko ja znam, prvi put u bolnicu treba otići na termin i onda svaka 2 dana.


Onda se stvarno nadam da neću dočekati termin  :shock:

----------


## Poslid

Ali, mi to sve prihvaćamo bez pogovora. A tko kaže da moraš dolaziti? Jel te netko može prisiliti?

----------


## Riana

ja sam dobila trudove na termin pa sam tako sve to preskočila

----------


## Adrijana

Mene je uhvatila neka gadna prehlada pa mi je palo na pamet da ću rađati u vrijeme gripe. :/ 
Nadam se da puštaju muževe na porod. Ima li netko friške informacije?

----------


## Adrijana

Nitko? :/

----------


## zrinska

Bokić...za vikend kod poroda kolegice bio prisutan muž...
To je najnovije što saznah.

Imam pitance...Kako prepoznati da počeo porod? Pročitala i na rodi i niz knjiga, ali me interesiraju vaša iskustva...hvala...

Adrijana-kad je termin?

----------


## Adrijana

[quote="zrinska"Adrijana-kad je termin?[/quote]

11.03.
Danas sam bila na zadnjem pregledu, otvorena dva prsta, bebač 3500g, namjestio se za vanka   :Smile:   pa sad samo čekamo.
Dobila sam uputnice za rodilište i za pregled na termin koji nadam se neću dočekati.

----------


## zrinska

Sretno Adrijana!!!!
Tko zna možda se vidimo...moj termin pomaknut...tako da sad ispada 15.3.

----------


## nn24

možda neces...  :Grin:  ... odmah ispocetka, al kad krene jace, ne mozes fulati, to dosad nisi osjetila! al ni je tak strasno
ja nisam skuzila, mislim, osjecala sam da me nesto steze al sam dugo imala jake BH pa sam mislila: ah sigurno je to! (al sam se nadala da nije) i, buduci da sam prenosila, morala sam svaki drugi dan na kontrolu i TAJ dan isto. dodem na pregled a dr. meni: pa vi ste otvoreni 5 cm, u radaonu!! a ja mislim: cool!
ohoh, blizi se i tebi?! brzo vrijeme leti
sretno, pozdrav TM, uzivajte u slobodi jos malo, onda  uzivajte u sreci!

----------


## Riana

> 11.03.
> Danas sam bila na zadnjem pregledu, otvorena dva prsta, bebač 3500g, namjestio se za vanka    pa sad samo čekamo.
> .


joj, baš super, ja nisam ništ otvorena, idem na ctg u utorak, možda bude kaj aktivnije od prošli put

----------


## Adrijana

> Adrijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 11.03.
> Danas sam bila na zadnjem pregledu, otvorena dva prsta, bebač 3500g, namjestio se za vanka    pa sad samo čekamo.
> .
> 
> 
> joj, baš super, ja nisam ništ otvorena, idem na ctg u utorak, možda bude kaj aktivnije od prošli put


Na ctg u bolnicu?

----------


## Riana

ne kod svojeg ginića na ctg u utorak, a termin mi je onda tu nedjelju, za 5 dana od tad.

----------


## Adrijana

Pitam jer ja do termina ne idem nikud. :?

----------


## rafaelcek

Evo mene opet...
samo da vam poželim sve naj naj,na porodu ... i  da puštaju muževe na porod uz 300 kunića naravno. Nama je bilo jako zabavno na porodu jer smo bili zajedno . Neznam kak bi ja to sve sama prolazila, on mi je stalno odvraćao pozornost od bolova.
ŽELIM VAM ZABAVAN POROD I JAVITE SE KAD BEBAČI STIGNU!  :Saint:

----------


## daisy may

> i  da puštaju muževe na porod uz 300 kunića naravno.



pa naravno da puštaju muževe na porod,
uvijek i jesu (na uvijek mislim od kad se prakticira...)  samom mm je bio  pred dvije godine, i pred 11mj dok sam rađala,
od početka, znači od kad sam došla u rađaonu do samog poroda, i još oko dva sata kasnije smo svi skupa bili u rađaoni.....
(ovih dva sata smo bili sajedno drugiputa jer su prvi puta odmah uzeli bebu da je okupaju, a sad je ostave...)

----------


## zrinska

LP drage mamice....

Imam pitanjce...Da li netko zatražio epiduralnu u čk? Da li se to naplacuje?

Hvala

----------


## zrinska

Nitko???

----------


## Poslid

Jedna fantastična vijest za hrvatsko primaljstvo

http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/novosti...je.aspx?ID=139

A ako malo bolje pogledate vidjet ćete da imamo predstavnicu. :D

----------


## Poslid

Čakovečko rodiliše ima predstavnicu, ne Udruga Roda - da ne bi bilo zabune.

----------


## zrinska

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama...vidjela na netu...

----------


## Riana

ja pretpostavljam da se epiduralna naplaćuje, naročito ona na zahtjev,
 što je po meni još jedan valjan razlog zašto roditi bez nje  :Grin:

----------


## Adrijana

Meni se čini da epiduralnu možeš dobiti samo ako imaš dogovoreni porod.
Mislim da su na tečaju rekli da se ne može tražiti jer je manjak anesteziologa  :?  Nije me zanimalo pa nisam baš ni zapamtila, najbolje da se raspitaš u bolnici.

----------


## joan

anesteziologinja je na tečaju rekla da se epiduralna može uvijek tražiti (i napomenula da se ništa ne plaća!), ali je upitno da li će u tom trenutku postojati anesteziolog na raspolaganju. sjecam se da je baš naglasila da se može opetovano tražiti i inzistirati, ali isto tako da ne mora znaciti da ce uvijek postojati uvjeti da se epiduralna dobije..

----------


## zrinska

bez brige..prikupljala inf. za frendicu, na kraju otišla roditi u Zg. Ja ostajem kod stava da rodim u Čk...bez tako nekih nazovi "pomoćima"...
Stolčić i ljubazno osoblje sasvim dosta :Smile:

----------


## daisy may

pa da, tak ti je i najbolje..

nekužim sad tu "modu" da svi idu negde rađati... :/ 

ja sam dvaput rodila u čk,
i treći puta budem,
čisto mi je bilo ok, a onda još nije bilo tak sve lijepo kak je sad (mada je to bilo prije godinu i dvije)

----------


## zrinska

Ni ja ne kužim u modu odlaska u drugo rodilište, ali vjerojatno se buduće mame vode onom dobrom staro kod susjeda je bolje.

Ja vidjela novi obnovljeni dio rodilišta i oduševljena, a poznavajući nekolicinu zaposlenih ne sumnjam u dobar odabir Čk rodilišta...

Uživajte u početku vikenda!!! :D

----------


## principessa

Ma ja ću i drugo (kad za to dođe vrijeme) u Čakovcu rodit!

Pa moram ići i drugi puta tamo, da vidim obnovljeni dio!  :Wink: 

hehhee

*adrijana* a ti još čekaš? još ništa? ne da se beba od mame... sretno!

----------


## Adrijana

> *adrijana* a ti još čekaš? još ništa? ne da se beba od mame... sretno!


Uh, već mi je svega dosta, ali eto bebaču se još ne ide van.
11.se moram javiti u bolnicu pa držim fige da prije krene   :Smile:

----------


## frogy

Kad sam ja rodila (2006), na vratima je bio naljepljen cjenik, pisalo je da epidurlana košta 2100 kn!

----------


## daisy may

> Ni ja ne kužim u modu odlaska u drugo rodilište, ali vjerojatno se buduće mame vode onom dobrom staro kod susjeda je bolje.
> 
> Ja vidjela novi obnovljeni dio rodilišta i oduševljena, a poznavajući nekolicinu zaposlenih ne sumnjam u dobar odabir Čk rodilišta...
> 
> Uživajte u početku vikenda!!! :D



potpisujem,
neki si i prije nego stvore neke predrasude,
da nije dobro, da su svi neljubazni, nestručni, loši uvjeti i tako pa onda i da sve super prođe opet imaju neku zamjerku...

ja sam recimo mogla i k podobniku ić, nije da se hvalim al stvarno sam imala tu mogućnost,
al nema mi slisla ić rodit u zg, ako je s bebom i menom sve ok, 
i tak ja moram rodit - neće u nekom drugom rodilištu to netko obavit umjesto mene....

al dobro, svatko za sebe odlučuje....

----------


## Riana

Što na uputnici za pregled u bolnici znači ASC? Zna tko?

I ginekologija je sad na 1. katu? 
Ako ne dobim trudove za 2 dana kad mi je termin, moram se javiti u bolnicu tek u ponedjeljak.
Čini mi se u 7h, na tašte? (nisam baš pozorno slušala svog ginića  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## daisy may

asc je amnioskopija iliti pregled plodne vode....

ginekološke ambulante su u novom dijelu bolnice, i mislim da treba dođi što ranije, znači oko 7, najkasnije do 8,
jer je kasnije vizita pa da stignu sve riješiti...

----------


## Stjenica

Ambulante u bolnici rade od 8h, da ne čekaš. Ja ovih dana, nažalost hodam po bolnici!

----------


## Adrijana

> Ambulante u bolnici rade od 8h, da ne čekaš. Ja ovih dana, nažalost hodam po bolnici!


Jel se treba naručiti npr. dan prije ili samo dođeš? Ja idem u srijedu.
Nisam nikad bila u bolnici na pregledu, niti u prošloj trudnoći pa mi je to SF.

----------


## Riana

> Nisam nikad bila u bolnici na pregledu, niti u prošloj trudnoći pa mi je to SF.


istina i meni.
trudim se svim silama da to izbjegnem  :Grin:  

mislim da se ne treba naručivati, ali koliko sam čula (info od prije 3 tjedna) dosta se čeka.
meni je stvarno bed, jer ko će me vozit ako se ovo oduži. MM se zamijenio za ponedjeljak, a nadamo se da ću do onda ipak već   :Love:  malog leptirića
Nadam se i ti Adrijana   :Smile:

----------


## rafaelcek

ćao ženice!
Za sve koje morate u bolnicu na preglede.....Ja sam hodala od 26.01 do 02.02.2009 doktori ni jedan dan nisu počeli prije devet s pregledima, i jako sam se najela svako jutro u slučaju da ostanem, da nebudem išla gladna u rađaonu. 02.02 došla sam tek u 10 i u 11 sam bila već u rađaoni, pregledana bez trudova, 5 cm otvorena...tak da ne morate baš u 7 biti tamo....posebno je ambulanta za trudnice....ne čeka se dugo ako je taj dan malo trudnica...
VELIKA PUSA I SRETNO NA PORODIMA...

----------


## zrinska

Drage mamice i žene...

Sretan Vam Dan žena!!!!!
 :Taps:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## Riana

tenks rafaelček.

ja imam osjećaj ko da se otvaram (ako se to može osjećati), ali ni t od trudova ko zadnji put.
osim kaj mi se odlazak na wc pojačao na valjda svakih 20 min i tu se onda gegam da jedva hodam.
još se nadam da će mi noć biti naklonjena  :Grin:  

idem sad prosurfati kako izgleda amnioskopija

----------


## Adrijana

Riana javi kako izgleda pregled i koliko si čekala

----------


## Poslid

Joj cure, kako ste vi već blizu.

Ja toliko navijam da bude sa što manje intervencija.   :Kiss:

----------


## Adrijana

Ma ja se bojim tog pregleda u srijedu da im ne bi puhnulo da me bez razloga ostave u bolnici i sl. 
Pošto ne planiram u bolnicu dok MM ne kaže da vidi glavicu vani   :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

došla sam u 8 na vađenje urina i ctg.  oko 30 min. prošlo sve ok. Sestra me pitala da li sam dojila kad mi je uzimala podatke i velim da još dojim, odnosno da je evo već 40 mjeseci. a ona meni da je to previše. druga trudnica dojila 3-4 mjeseca, to je premalo. njoj je optimalno godina dana.
za vrijeme ctg-a smo odgledale kratki (stariji) dvd o dojenju i mada ima unicefov potpis dosta je škrt i manjkav (al ok, to mi se možda samo čini radi edukacije koju polazim).

I tu završava sve pozitivno. Vaginalni pregled mi je bio izrazito neugodan i bolan, prvi takav u životu (dr. Odić), sva sreća što mi nije mogao raditi amniocintezu jer nisam dovoljno otvorena.

kako mi je zadnji uzv bio rađen pred 2 tjedna, pa sam radila i to. i čekala  sam do pol 11. jer doktor bez sestre ne može upisivati podatke.
bebač je ok, malo je plodne vode, sve spremno za porod, osim trudova.

pregled opet u srijedu i i citiram, eventualno za prijem. na to sam rekla da ne želim inducirani porod, a doktor, meni leđima okrenut veli, da beba mora van, ovako il onako, kaj bi ja htijela. uz to je još nešto promrmljao, nisam više ni pazila što. kad sam došla doma nešto me probolo i naravno malo sam prokrvarila.

jadna sam kak ovo vrijeme.
sori, Adrijana, nemam lijepe vijesti. bilo bi lijepo da se vidimo u srijedu, al se nadam da nećemo.

----------


## Poslid

Ajde mi recite onak iskreno: Da li baš morate ne te preglede? Što bi se dogodilo da ne dođete? Što ti pregledi znače vama osobno?

----------


## Adrijana

> Ajde mi recite onak iskreno: Da li baš morate ne te preglede? Što bi se dogodilo da ne dođete? Što ti pregledi znače vama osobno?


Ja sad dva tjedna nisam bila na pregledu, a za srijedu sam dobila uputnicu pa ću otići da vidim jel s bebom sve ok, a i zanima me koliko sam otvorena, i stanje plodne vode.
Makar bi najidealnije bilo da porod sam krene prije srijede.

U prvoj trudnoći sam bila kod privatnika koji me nije slao u bolnicu na te preglede nego su kontrole bile češće i slušao je samo bebine otkucaje srca.
Privatnik je naravno bio iz Varaždina.
Još ja stignem otići u Vž   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Joj, znam da sam sad nezgodna i da mi je lako pričat sa strane.

Znam ja da je vama sad prioritet ne posvađat se s nikim u bolnici, ali iskreno me zanima što bi se desilo da na tom pregledu odbiješ npr. vaginalni i pristaneš samo na npr. ctg.

----------


## daisy may

pa nitko nemora ići na pregled u bolnicu ako neželi,
taj se pregled preporuča,
a nedolazak je na vlastitu odgovornost....

----------


## principessa

*riana* nije ti to trebao raditi amniocintezu nego amnioskopiju- pregled plodne vode...  :Wink:  

ja sam na te preglede hodala 2 tjedna (po uzv mi je termin bio 2 tjedna prije kalendarskog termina- a nisu me htjeli slušati da beba ima duge noge- hehehe) i tako 2 tjedna svaki drugi dan, jednom sam morala još i popodne ponovno doći na ctg, jer su se ujutro vidjeli mali trudovi, ali ih popodne nije bilo više...
i svaki puta vaginalni pregled....
jednom sam i ja prokrvarila i grozno sam se osjećala..
dva puta su mi rekli da će me poroditi, ja sam rekla da idem doma (panika!)
treći puta, točno na moj termin ostala sam u bolnici i išla na inducirani.
bila sam otvorena već 5 cm, beba skroz nisko i rodila sam za 3 sata.
E sad, ja nisam ni razmišljala da ne idem na te preglede, jer sam smatrala da moram,
a vi kako želite, znam da nije ugodno, no ipak na neki način kontrolira se da je sve u redu s bebicom.

sretno cure!   :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

je, vidim da sam krivo napisala za amnioskopiju  :Embarassed:  

nije mi meni svejedno ne ići na preglede.

----------


## zrinska

Bokić...
Ima li kakvih novosti? Rodio tko u međuvremenu???

Ima li u ČK grupa za potporu dojenja? Ili u Međimurju...Svojedobno čitala u Međimurju da je postojala grupa čini mi se u Domašincu...??? :?  

Puno pozitivnih vibrica za porod iz snova šaljem...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## Poslid

Koliko znam, patronažne održavaju te grupe za potporu dojenja.

----------


## Poslid

Za Rianu i Adrijanu - ne zaboravite da normalna trudnoća traje od 38 do 42 tjedna. Nedajte se forsirati.

----------


## zrinska

Još nikakvih novih beba???
Ja imam osjećaj da bi to kod mene moglo biti uskoro :Smile: )

----------


## mrla

i ja svaki dan pogledam da li ima kome da čestitam na prinovi...

zrinska, kad ti je termin?

----------


## zrinska

27.3.  :Smile:  Ali imam neki filing da bi moglo i prije...

----------


## Amalthea

Riana je u bolnici, čeka trudove...

Ajmo, Jona... dođi nam što prije!

----------


## Adrijana

> Riana je u bolnici, čeka trudove...
> 
> Ajmo, Jona... dođi nam što prije!


Mislim da sam je u srijedu vidjela u bolnici. Ne znam kako izgleda pa samo nagađam. Ona jedina nije danas došla na ctg.

Vibram da porod bude brz i lak  :D  :D

----------


## Poslid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Rianu i Jonu

----------


## principessa

~~~~~~~~ i mi vibramo za Jonu i Rianu!

što se tiče grupa, mi smo hodali u onaj vrtić kraj 3. oš na grupu za potporu dojenja, baš smo se lijepo družili!   :Zaljubljen:  
bebice, mamice, ma super!

raspitajte se kod svoje patronažne, sigurno će vas uputiti negdje ako nemate organizirano u kvartu!

----------


## curly mama

~~~~~~~~~~~za Rianu i Jonu. 
ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## curly mama

nisam vas čitala neko vrijeme...




> Vaginalni pregled mi je bio izrazito neugodan i bolan, prvi takav u životu (dr. Odić), sva sreća što mi nije mogao raditi amniocintezu jer nisam dovoljno otvorena.
> 
> , a doktor, meni leđima okrenut veli, da beba mora van, ovako il onako, kaj bi ja htijela. uz to je još nešto promrmljao, nisam više ni pazila što. kad sam došla doma nešto me probolo i naravno malo sam prokrvarila.


moram komentirati da sam za dr. odića već čula da su mu pregledi izrazito bolni. jedna moja frendica je nakon jednog takvog odmah prokrvarila i jedva došla do auta! a nije jedina koja se žalila na njega. ja sam se zaklela da me neće taknuti i da ću tražiti drugog doktora ako slučajno naletim na njega.   :Sad:  


evo vibrica i za druge cure koje trebaju uskoro roditi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frida

Cure ovo je topic o iskustvima u Čakovečkom rodilištu. Za Rianu i Jonu i ostale kojima trebaju vibre otvorite poseban. Hvala.

----------


## zrinska

Da Vas razveselim..Rodila prijateljica prije par dana...Sve samo pozitiva!!!!!

Porod kakav je željela, dr.jako drag i pažljiv, kao i babice. Sestre na odjelu pomlađene i strpljive. Stolčuć ukoliko želiš, pilates lopta isto, epi. ona izbjegla kao i brijanje - obavila doma. Uređnost odjela za pet. Eto...

----------


## Adrijana

Baš lijepo iskustvo.

Ja sutra po četvrti put idem na ctg i amnioskopiju.
Jučer su mi očitali trudove na svakih 10min. Non stop su me dolazili pitati jel osjećam kaj a ja ih blijedo gledam. Tek sam poslije vidjela da je krivulja išla do gornje granice.Ali doktor je rekao nek idem doma pošto blizu živim   :Smile:  
Ja te trudove stvarno ne osjećam  :? 
Na pregledima sam bila u rađaoni i za sad su mi svi koji su me pregledavali bili ok.

----------


## principessa

ajde adijana, čekamo tvoja iskustva, nadamo se jako lijepa!   :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

Čekamo s nestrpljenjem dojmove...

Ja na pregled u petak...Vidjet ćemo...

Pozdrav

----------


## Riana

Evo me, kratko nakon neslavnog početka i po meni nepotrebnog boravka u rodilištu (radi tako protumačenog uzv), mogu reći da su svi moji ostali dojmovi odlični i vrlo, vrlo pozitivni. Otprije spomenuti doktor nazvao me "ona sa listom želja"  :Grin:  
Trudovi došli sami od sebe, došla u rađaonu 5-6 cm otvorena, znači u 7:45 i rodila sam, bez dripa, lijekova protiv bolova, već u 11:05! Bravo za mog dečka!
 Na ctg-u i u krevetu sav bila valjda sveukupno pola sata (uključujući i sam izgon), koristla sam loptu, šetala, a nije ni bilo baš nekaj vremena za drugo.  :Grin:  Poklopila mi se ekipa iz snova, super primalja(e), puna poticaja i doktorica R. koja je pobornik prirodnog poroda, ja i brzi Jona.
Ne znam tko me od doktora nakon poroda nije pitao da li sam zadovoljna kako je sve proteklo.
U samom rodilištu su sestre jako dobre i susretjive, od velike pomoći majkama u dojenju (mada ja nisam imala nikakve zamjerke ni prošli put).
Sobe su jako lijepe, svaka u svojoj boji, kupaone za 5!
Ima puno mladih ginekologa(ica), koji su vrlo simpa i cool.

Dakle, samo hrabro i jasno sa svojim željama! 8)

----------


## curly mama

Riana, čestitke od   :Heart:   i tebi Joni!!! 

baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo super i onak kak si si zamislila i da je cijela ekipa u rodilištu i na odjelu bila o.k. 
nego, ako sam dobro skužila, na kraju ni ti nisi stigla do stolčića, ili?

uglavnom, trebamo još takvih priča i pozitivnih iskustava!!!
mene je već sada počela loviti frka a tek sam prevalila prvo tromjesečje.

----------


## Riana

ne nisam stigla. beba je već bila u zdjelici glavicom i kad su mi provjerili koliko sam se otvorila, već je sve bilo pri samom kraju  :Grin:  

možda postoji treća šansa  :Saint:  , tko zna.

----------


## Bipsić

super, fakat ste ti i jona to brzo obavili   :Love:  

drago mi je da je sve prošlo super... vidim da nemaš zamjerki čim tak rano možeš razmišljati o trećem   :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Vidjela sam slikicu u MN  :Heart:

----------


## janiczsa

> zrinska prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ni ja ne kužim u modu odlaska u drugo rodilište, ali vjerojatno se buduće mame vode onom dobrom staro kod susjeda je bolje.
> 
> Ja vidjela novi obnovljeni dio rodilišta i oduševljena, a poznavajući nekolicinu zaposlenih ne sumnjam u dobar odabir Čk rodilišta...
> 
> Uživajte u početku vikenda!!! :D
> 
> ...



vezano na odlazak u drugo rodilište...
ni ja prvi put nisam mislila da treba birat, kao doktori znaju svoj posao u svim bolnicama pa mi neće biti strašno, ali poučena iskustvom sad bježim glavom bez obzira!

stvarno je dobro čuti sve te dobre vijesti iz čakovečkog rodilišta, ali ja ipak nisam psihički spremna da se ponovno suočim s tim ljudima tamo

----------


## daisy may

ja sam i prvi put prije dvije i pol godine rodila u čk, 
pa prije godinu dana isto tako....
nadam se sljedeće godine da ću opet,   :Grin:  

ima nas različitih,  
jedan dr i jedna dr-ica  mi nisu baš sjeli... :/ , ali nisu mi bili na porodu pa ne računam,
ajde, ja sam imala turbo brze porode (45minuta prvi, drugi sat i 15minuta - od prvih trudova..)...

----------


## Riana

kužim, po meni ipak jeste bitno kako se ti postaviš i prema njima, mislim to je kao i svaki drugi odnos, ide dvosmjerno.
odnosno puno bolje sjedaju smješak i lijepo ponašanje, razgovor, nego čisto zahtijevanje nečega ili očekivanje da će sve samo od sebe (bez mog truda) proteći po mojim idejama i željama.

----------


## daisy may

> kužim, po meni ipak jeste bitno kako se ti postaviš i prema njima, mislim to je kao i svaki drugi odnos, ide dvosmjerno.
> odnosno puno bolje sjedaju smješak i lijepo ponašanje, razgovor, nego čisto zahtijevanje nečega ili očekivanje da će sve samo od sebe (bez mog truda) proteći po mojim idejama i željama.


eh, upravo tako....
 :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

Sam da još velim, bebu su mi nakon vaganja i mjerenja, još onakvu svu od krvi i verniksa stavili na prsa u malom ručniku i tako smo bili nekih pola sata, i papali, a onda ga je primalja malo pobrisala, stavila u jastuk i ležali smo još sat i pol.
Tek po dolasku u sobu su maloga oprali.
Ne koriste nikakva ulja ni keme za mackanje  :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

I ja se pridružujem onima koje nedavno rodile...Sam porod..odličan..pitaju za svaki postupak koji rade da li želiš ili ne...pr.klistir... Ljubaznost u rađaoni na nivou. Bebu samo malo omotaju i mami odma stave na prsa, kod mene dojenje već tamo uspostavljeno.

Smještaj i boravak na odjelu...sobe za pet, jelo ok..nije tako loše, glavna sestra, pedijatar, vizite sve pozitiva... Prematanje i kupanje u sobama :Smile: 
Osim..vidi mene, moram malo...dvije sestre s odjela izuzetno bezobrazne i neljubezne. Beba im je samo broj i na žalost predmet rutine. O imenima ne bih, ali zbog takvih se čovjek upita da li je uistinu bolnica prijatelj djece. -sva sreća što ipak ima više pluseva.   :Saint:

----------


## Poslid

Zrinska, kao prvo čestitam. :D  :D 

Iako više neću trebati nijhove usluge (osim ako me netko bude želiko kao doulu), nezizmjerno sam sretna zbog ovakvih pomaka.

----------


## mrla

e, zrinska baš sam se pitala gdje si; očito si imala dobar filing da će biti porod prije termina...
i čestitam, naravno, na bebaču!

drago mi je pročitati pozitivne komentare na naše rodilište... (pošto uskoro krećemo u akciju   :Grin:  )

----------


## zrinska

ako imate kakvo pitanjce...rado odgovaram...
ja skroz zdovoljna pomakom...no promjena ponšanja nekih sestara ne bi bila na odmet :Smile: )

----------


## nova trudnica

Prvo da čestitam Riani i Zrinskoj  :D  drago mi je da je sve lijepo prošlo...
Jedno pitanje- jeste li potpisale onu listu o pristanku na sve postupke prije poroda? Da li ako ju odbiješ potpisati te "grdo" gledaju?

----------


## Riana

:Smile: 

Ja sam potpisala izjavu da sam upoznata sa svim postocima koji se eventualno budu obavljali nada mnom, tak da da, ali sam priložila i plan poroda 8)

----------


## zrinska

bokić

Da potpisala da se slažem s postupcima koje misle ili će raditi...ja plan nisam imala, ali imala kolegica i dobro prošlo.
Ali kao što rekoh...pitaju za svaki postupak pojedinačno...mene jesu :Smile: ))

----------


## kailash

> Ali kao što rekoh...pitaju za svaki postupak pojedinačno...mene jesu))


Ovo mi je izuzetno drago čuti! Super  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

da, pitaju i objašnjavaju  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

*Riana* probaj naći nekog na pdfu o nošenju djece  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

Riana prebacila sam post na topic o nošenju djece, ovo je topic o rodilištu pa da ne idemo OT.

----------


## Riana

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## nova trudnica

Haj cure!
MOram na prvi ctg i pregled u ČK bolnicu...pa sad ako sam dobro pokopčala to se radi na slijedeći način:

1. Dođem bilo koji radni dan poslije 8 ujutro  u trudničku ambulantu i čekam na red

2. Idem - ne više tamo di je rodilište nego negdje drugdje? Jesam ja to dobro shvatila da se na ctg više ne ide liftom na 2 kat stari dio u rodilište?

3. Uputnica mi vrijedi samo za jedan dolazak ili za njih više? Jer se sjećam kad sam Laru rađala da je bila neka spika da se na jednu uputnicu može više pregleda napraviti- jel to i dalje tako?

 :Kiss:

----------


## principessa

*nova trudnice* pošto nikako da se vidimo, evo ovako da ti odgovorim...

na pregled i ctg se ide u novoj bolnici (ravno kroz glavni ulaz u bolnicu) pa u novi lift, na prvi kat.
tamo je ambulanta.

uputnica ti vrijedi za sve dolaske do poroda, dakle jedna uputnica, svi pregledi, samo prvi dan moraš predat uputnicu, svaki puta na pregledu imaš vaganje, tlak, ctg i vaginalni pregled ginekologa te amnioskopija (gledanje plodne vode).

dođi prvi puta odmah u 8 i javi se tamo sestri, te joj reci da si prvi puta.

I pitanje, što već moraš ići na ctg?! 

sretno, pusa!  :Kiss:

----------


## nova trudnica

Hej principessa! Daj se navrati na kavu- al ono fakat!

Hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru - obuhvatila si baš sve što me zanima!

Ma ne znam koja je to točno fora da već moram na ctg, ali imam 2 teorije o tome:
1. kako si ja vodim trudnoću u ZG tamo koliko sam skužila već se od 36 tjedna ide na preglede u bolnicu (kod primarne prakse se ide valjda samo po uputnice, a i ona nema ctg u ordinaciji, već samo uzv)....

2. a možda je to i zbog ovih urinoinfekata koje uporno liječim pa nikako da izliječim pa da budem pod pojačanim nadzorom...... :/ 

Fora mi je to kaj je sad ambulanta u novom dijelu! KOliko god to čudno zvučalo, ali jedva čekam da vidim   :Grin:

----------


## Riana

i na uzv po potrebi, amnnioskopija samo ako si barem malo otvorena, 
ambulanta je lijepa  :Smile:  

sretno!

----------


## alec

*nova trudnica* - samo mi nemoj ostati u bolnici prije subote. da te barem još jednom vidim   :Kiss:  .

----------


## tinči

imam jedno pitanje pošto uskoro moram roditi,a sva sam u panici!kakva su vaša iskustvas dr.škvorcom?ja bi da mi on bude na porodu a neznam dali bi htio doći od doma ako me "stisne"kad ne bude dežuran.ma da bi najrađe da me porodi na termin u smjeni i gotovo.znam da bez mene nebude prošlo,ali bar bi bila psihički mirnija ako bi išla kod njega na dogovor. :?

----------


## pepica02

dr.škvorc super doktor jako dobar stručnjak ali meni osobno bio na prvom porodu i jako teški porod i jako ružno šiva,dr.muršić dosadan ali mene super porodio i šiva super

----------


## nova trudnica

Haj curke,

Evo prošao i moj porod..... u rađaoni sam provela svega 40 minuta, rodila sam na stolčiću bez epi i bez pucanja dječačića od 4 kg i 50 cm, i ODUŠEVLJENA SAM!!!!.....

Potpuno prirodni porod bez ctg-a, bez ljekova, bez ubrzavanja, bez ičega na što nisam dala izričit prristanak!

NIsam s nikim imala dogovoren porod, ali sam imala sreće da sam naišla na fenomenalnu ekipu.....

Beba je 2 sata s roditeljima nakon poroda u rodilištu iza čega mama i beba idu u sobu....sobe su fenomenalno uređene, čiste, lijepe i pravi je užitak roditi u Čk rodilištu! Baš sam ponosna da Međimurje ima takvu bolnicu i da primjenjuje standarde "Rodilište prijetelj djece"....

 :D

----------


## piplica

Nova trudnica, baš me razveselio ovaj tvoj post, čestitam tebi i cijeloj obitelji na sinčiću i želim mu dobrodošlicu na ovaj veliki svijet!!! :D  :D  :D 

Drago mi je da je sve prošlo tako glatko, i ti i on ste to zaista zaslužili...  :Heart:

----------


## tinči

htjela sam ja ići kod muršića na dogovor,ali nažalost na bolovanju je do daljnjeg!za 3 tjedna moram roditi a neznam nikog drugog osim škvorca!

----------


## pepica02

dobar je jako i podoreški,on je meni bil skupa s muršičom jer  sam rodila blinance i stvarno super ekipa oni dva ijoš dvije super babice

----------


## daisy may

meni su dobri škvorc, radan i podoreški


a nedobri muršić i topličanec, i onaj stari dr odić,  :/

----------


## Bipsić

nova trudnica - baš mi je drago da si imala tak lijep porod i da si zadovoljna s uvjetima   :Love:  

čestitam ti na veeelikom dečku!

----------


## nova trudnica

Hvala na čestitkama  :Love:

----------


## Poslid

Nova trudnica, moje velike čestitke.  :Love:

----------


## frogy

> meni su dobri škvorc, radan i podoreški
> 
> 
> a nedobri muršić i topličanec, i onaj stari dr odić,  :/


Škvorc i radanica su mi bili na carskom, odlični su. Ak se ne varam, podoreški je otišao u vž u polikliniku sunce. Muršića sam vidjela u nedjelju, ima nogu u gipsu.

_srecica editirala_

----------


## Riana

> Nova trudnica, moje velike čestitke.


također!   :Smile:

----------


## nova trudnica

Hvala Poslid i Riana na čestitkama....
Napisala sam cijelu vrlo detaljnu priču na "Pričama s poroda" pa kad budete imali vremena škicnite....http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=79289

ovo prvi put stavljam link, pa moje isprike ako sam nekaj zbrljala...

Inače vidim gore da je napisano da dr.Podoreški radi u Vž....on i dalje uredno radi i u Čk na ginekologiji i porodništvu....

----------


## frogy

> Hvala Poslid i Riana na čestitkama....
> Napisala sam cijelu vrlo detaljnu priču na "Pričama s poroda" pa kad budete imali vremena škicnite....http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=79289
> 
> ovo prvi put stavljam link, pa moje isprike ako sam nekaj zbrljala...
> 
> Inače vidim gore da je napisano da dr.Podoreški radi u Vž....on i dalje uredno radi i u Čk na ginekologiji i porodništvu....


Znači, nije otišao? Raspravljalo se davno na ovom topicu da on ide u Sunce. Eto, širim dezinformacije...

----------


## daisy may

podoreški radi i u čk i u suncu,
takve sam ja dobila informacije.....

_srecica editirala_

----------


## Poslid

Molim vas da se suzdržite od javnog "pretresanja" doktora.

----------


## srecica

Drustvo, slazem se s Poslid, na forumu se ne podrzava 'pretresanje' lijecnika, mozemo iznositi cinjenice, ali ove neke 'rekla-kazala' stvarcice preskocimo na forumu.
Editirati cu postove.

Hvala na razumijevanju.

----------


## frogy

Ja se ispričavam zbog nesmotrenosti, nije mi bila namjera diskreditirati liječnika kojeg sam spomenula u negativnom kontekstu.

----------


## srecica

> Ja se ispričavam zbog nesmotrenosti, nije mi bila namjera diskreditirati liječnika kojeg sam spomenula u negativnom kontekstu.


Frogy sve 5   :Love:   rijeseno.
Mozemo dalje na raspravu o Cakoveckom rodilistu.

----------


## frogy

Curke, da li tko zna kako se preziva primalja Marija? Mislim da je nekako na Z. Žena je mlađa (rekla bih oko 40 godina), crne kraće kose i vitka (bar koliko me služi sjećanje). Ugl, ta žena mi je jako puno pomogla i iako je od mog poroda prošlo 3 godine, voljela bih je posjetiti s mojim bantom i odnijeti joj bajaderu....

----------


## mac

Ako mislimo na istu, onda je to Marija Zvornik iz Preloga..
meni je isto puno pomogla...

----------


## daisy may

da ja isto mislim da je ona,

sestra Maca,
bila na moja oba poroda,
u kontaktu smo još uvijek.......

samo riječi hvale.....  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## frogy

Hvala curke! Da, to je ta sestra, sigurna sam! Posije godišnjih ću ju ići posjetiti, stvarno mi je puno, puno pomogla.

----------


## nn24

javljam se nakon dužeg vremena... ali s jednim razlogom više   :Grin:   brojimo tek 10 tjedana 
prvo sam diejte rodila u vž- u jer sam bila preplašena pričama o čakovcu, a ako se tanje bitno poboljšalo voljela bih drugo roditi u čk-u
jel ima novijih iskustava i kako reagiraju na zahtjev za prirodni porod?

----------


## Riana

po mom iskustvu regiraju jako dobro, samo budi jasna u svojim željama  :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

koliko sam ja uspjela pročitati, pišu cure da se stanje bitno popravilo   :Smile:  

BTW, čestitam!

----------


## janiczsa

*nn24* čestitam :D

----------


## nn24

hvala, cure na odgovorima, al eto bebe više nema, kiretaža u 12. tjednu, srce prestalo kucati  :Crying or Very sad:  
ispričavam se na OT

----------


## daisy may

nn24 baš mi je žao....  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## Poslid

Jako mi je žao nn24  :Sad: 

Ali ako nije preteško, htjela bih znati, postoji li sad u bolnici kakva takva psihološka pomoć ili bar malo više obzirnijeg ponašanja prema ženama koje izgube bebu.

Jer, za mene, nema opravdanja kad ženu koja je bila na kiretaži stave u sobu s trudnicama, ili ženu koja je rodila mrtvo ili teško bolesno dijete, stave u sobu s rodiljama koje imaju kraj sebe svoju djecu.

I jedino što nude, je tableta za smirenje.  :Sad:

----------


## Bipsić

nn24 baš mi je žao...

----------


## nn24

psiholoske pomoci nema, u sobi sam bila s zenama s ginekoloskim problemima, dakle, nisu bile trudne, bar to
malo vise podrske nebi skodile jer samo "smirite se i surađujte" od strane sestre nema nikve koristi, makar priznajem nisam uopce suradivala, stalno su me spotali jer sam im otezavala posao jer nisam bila u stanju
ali pohvala novom dr. (bar je meni bio novi) Marku Škvorcu i dr. Škvorcu koji je izvodio kiretažu, ohrabrivali su me cijelo vrijeme
ovo mi je drugi put i nadam se, molim Boga,zadnji, prestrašno

----------


## Poslid

> malo vise podrske nebi skodile jer samo "smirite se i surađujte" od strane sestre nema nikve koristi, makar priznajem nisam uopce suradivala, stalno su me spotali jer sam im otezavala posao jer nisam bila u stanju



 Nisi surađivala u kojem smislu? Što tu imaš surađivati? Ne kužim.

Špotanje žene koja je na kiretaži. Prestrašno!

----------


## nn24

Nisam disala, nego sam zaustavljala dah (opasno radi lokalne, kolko sam skuzila), i pomicala sam se donjim dijelom tijela prema gore, ustvari ukocila sam se, a znam kolko je to opasno jer mi doktor moze probiti maternicu. Prosli put sam dosta istrazivala o tome jer sam htjela znati uzroke i makarsam sve znala ipak u tom trenutku sva teorija svijeta ne pomaze nista. Jedno znas, drugo radis... Ali, drugacije nisam mogla...Tak da im tolko ne zamjeram, ali ipak oni vise gledaju svoju stranu, i na to gledaju kao na posao, a ti u tom trenutku ipak ne zelis biti samo neciji "posao". Sa druge strane, valjda da nisu tolko objektivni mozda bi im strucnost bila upitnija, moda im je lakse staviti emocije na stranu.
Zato bi bilo dobro da psiholog bude na raspologanju i obavezan prije izlaska iz bolnice. znam da bi mi u tom trenutku dobro dosao.
Sad, hB, sam doma, pa mi D. zaokuplja paznju, sto je i bolje da ne razmisljam o tome. Mislim, ako ne razmisljam, prije ce proci...

Uh, tek kad pisem o tome, vidim kolko mi treba razgovor..
cure, hvala

----------


## Poslid

Samo ti piši. 
Na raspolaganju sam i na pp, ak ti je nezgodno ovak javno.

----------


## ljubek

Pozdrav..već dugo nije nitko pisao o friškim iskustvima iz rodilišta..pa me zanima dal ima kakvih najnovijih informacija?  :D 

E i da dal netko zna dal može netko drugi osim supruga biti prisutan na porudu tu u čk?
tnx    :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

Ja rodila prije par mj. i koliko znam može biti bilo tko s tobom. Moji dojmovi jako pozitivni :Smile: ))

----------


## mrla

na net.hr je u rubrici zdravlje danas osvanula fotografija čakovečkog rodilišta , s komentarom "U županijskoj bolnici Čakovec zabilježen je prvi porod na stolici."

Ništ ne kužim... Pa zar nije rafaelcek početkom 2009. godine pisala o svom iskustvu poroda na stolčiću?!

Nema veze, bitno da se ne rađa samo u onom glupom ležećem položaju. Nadam se da ću krajem 6. mjeseca i ja imati prilike iskusiti porod na stolčiću.

----------


## mrnjica

Pozdrav svima.
Ja bih trebala roditi u ožujku, nosim blizance, pa me zanima da li netko ima iskustva s porodom blizanaca u čakovečkom rodilištu?
Još uvijek sam na kontroli kod svog ginića, ali za 3 tj bih trebala ići na pregled na odjel, pa da znam kaj očekivati...

----------


## Bipsić

> na net.hr je u rubrici zdravlje danas osvanula fotografija čakovečkog rodilišta , s komentarom "U županijskoj bolnici Čakovec zabilježen je prvi porod na stolici."
> 
> Ništ ne kužim... Pa zar nije rafaelcek početkom 2009. godine pisala o svom iskustvu poroda na stolčiću?!
> 
> Nema veze, bitno da se ne rađa samo u onom glupom ležećem položaju. Nadam se da ću krajem 6. mjeseca i ja imati prilike iskusiti porod na stolčiću.


mrla - sad sam tek skužila (kasno palim   :Embarassed:  )... pa čestitam! i držim fige za stolčić!

----------


## curly mama

samo da se prijavim!  :Grin:  

nedavno sam rodila na stolčiću i iskustva su više nego pozitivna.
soba u kojoj je stolčić je odlična! 2 pilates lopte, strunjača na podu, šipka za koju se možeš uloviti...tu je i krevet na koji se zapravo uopće nisam niti pentrala.
mobilni CT i neograničeno kretanje. MM je bio sa mnom svo vrijeme. imali smo MP3 i svoju glazbu, mogli smo si ugasiti svjetla i zapravo raditi sve što nam je u tom trenutku odgovaralo. babice bi dolazile povremeno provjeravati jesmo li dobro i kako ide. predlagale bi položaje i jedna je dala odličan savjet MM-u o tome koju akupresurnu točku treba stisnuti u trenutku kada dolazi trud. mislim da je to bila gospođa maca koju su neke cure spominjale. dežurna je bila dr. topličanec. super je žena! pregledavala me u položaju u kojem mi je najbolje odgovaralo, odn. u kojem sam se zatekla; na strunjači, stojećki...ma bila je fenomenalna!
šećer na kraju je babica karmen koja je došla na smjenu u 7h. (rodila sam 2 i pol sata kasnije). najljepše što svakoj mogu poželjeti, osim da naravno sve prođe dobro, je da vam ona bude na porodu! predivna osoba kojoj je prvoj moj sinko skočio u ruke i odmah u moje naručje. tako smo se mazili još dugo, dugo....svo troje.  :Heart:  
evo, samo nekoliko nabacanih misli da ohrabrim cure koje trebaju uskoro roditi  :Love: 
ako imate pitanja...samo dajte!  :Wink:

----------


## Riana

super! čestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## Bipsić

ja nisam rodila na stolčiću, ali sam samo htjela potvrditi ono kaj je curly mama napisala vezano za primalju karmen... stvarno fantastična žena, puna podrške. kaj god da mi je radila ili davala, sve mi je objašnjavala zašto i kako, i baš sam se nekak sigurno osjećala uz nju...

----------


## zrinska

Potpisujem sve pohvale za babicu Karmen, al listi dodajem poshvale za babicu Slobodku, mislim da se tako zove. Moje mišljenje je da su se stvari u čk rodilištu puuunoooo pomakle ka dobrom. Pohvalno u svakom slučaju...

----------


## mrla

bipsić, hvala!

curly mama, čestitke na sinčiću!

babica Karmen je vodila jedan dio trudničkog tečaja (kad sam bila prvi put trudna) i stvarno nas je oduševila, toliko da mi je bilo gotovo žao što nije bila dežurna kad sam rađala. ali, i ove dvije babice (jedna se zove Dragica, drugu nažalost ne znam) koje su bile na porodu su bile sasvim ok.

----------


## lambada

nema mi druge nego da i ja potpišem sve pohvale za primalju Karmen.
kao i kod curly mame, nakon mojih cjelonoćnih trudova došla je na jutarnju smjenu i iako sam bila na kraju snaga, vidjevši nju bilo mi je  :D

----------


## slavica09

hallo drage moje, jel mozete napisati sto sve treba ponijeti u bolnicu za sebe i za bebu....i jel treba neke stvari predavati tamo kod sestre prije ulaska u radaonu....
molila bih vas ako mozete napisati....polako pocinjem kupovati stvari za bolnicu pa da se znam pripremiti....

----------


## zrinska

Bok...Spakiraj dvije torbe. Jednu nosiš u rodilište, druga za odjel, mislim sobu.

U rodilište ponesi ručnik, japanke za tuširanje, papuče, spavačice, jednokratne gace, ulošci, voda, neki krekeri, labelo, mobitel, fotoaparat

Za sobu, spavačica, ulošci, osobna higijena, ručnici, brošura o dojenju i slično, pelene za bebu, vlažne maramice za bebu....

Dopunite me...Ovo je samo nabacano.....

----------


## curly mama

evo pogledaj OVDJE...
 netko si je baš dao truda.   :Wink:

----------


## zrinska

Potpisujem :Smile: ))

----------


## lambada

Taj popis je super, sjećam se da sam ga i ja koristila. Eventualno bih dodala, prema iskustvu mojih cimerica čije su grudi htjele eksplodirati od brzo nadolazećeg mlijeka, i izdajalicu.. za svaki slučaj...

----------


## Riana

> al listi dodajem poshvale za babicu Slobodku, mislim da se tako zove. Moje mišljenje je da su se stvari u čk rodilištu puuunoooo pomakle ka dobrom. Pohvalno u svakom slučaju...


Slobotka je meni najdraža!  :Heart:

----------


## Riana

> Taj popis je super, sjećam se da sam ga i ja koristila. Eventualno bih dodala, prema iskustvu mojih cimerica čije su grudi htjele eksplodirati od brzo nadolazećeg mlijeka, i izdajalicu.. za svaki slučaj...


hm, izdajalicu nedaju, preporuka je ručno izdajanje Mermet tehnikom, ima uputa na zidu svake sobe...

možda poskrivećki, mojoj seki bi ona bila zlata vrijedna, rješila se svih začepljenja i kvrga tek kad je došla doma nakon par dana s izdjalicom, cice su joj bile tako velike i bradavice rastegnute da beba nije mogla sisati

----------


## daisy may

> lambada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Taj popis je super, sjećam se da sam ga i ja koristila. Eventualno bih dodala, prema iskustvu mojih cimerica čije su grudi htjele eksplodirati od brzo nadolazećeg mlijeka, i izdajalicu.. za svaki slučaj...
> 
> 
> hm, izdajalicu nedaju, preporuka je ručno izdajanje Mermet tehnikom, ima uputa na zidu svake sobe...
> 
> možda poskrivećki, mojoj seki bi ona bila zlata vrijedna, rješila se svih začepljenja i kvrga tek kad je došla doma nakon par dana s izdjalicom, cice su joj bile tako velike i bradavice rastegnute da beba nije mogla sisati



Svašta! Mislim, pa nemogu svi ručno odmah izdajat....
Ja sam imala prije 20mj izdajalicu, niko niš nije rekao....
Valjda sad  po  novome nedaju mada mi nije jasan razlog.... :?  :?  :?

----------


## Adrijana

> hm, izdajalicu nedaju, preporuka je ručno izdajanje Mermet tehnikom, ima uputa na zidu svake sobe...


Ja sam ju imala, nitko mi nije ništa rekao. Lovro u početku nije mogao izvuči lijevu bradavicu pa sam se pomagala izdajalicom.  :Smile:

----------


## lambada

Tak je i bilo, poskrivečki. Iako, bila je kasna večer kad su se one naizmjenice izdajale pa su sestre rjeđe dolazile u sobu..
(kad se samo sjetim tih njihovih izdajanja, meni mlijeka ni odkud, a njima teče i teče...)
To je bilo 2008. i istina, tad su nas sestre poticale na ručno izdajanje, a godinu dana prije je mojoj prijateljici suprug u vrlo rano jutro vozio izdajalicu u bolnicu, i to onu (kršitelj koda)ovu, to je već spravica koju je malo teže skriti. Nije ništ rekla da bi joj sestre branile, e sad ima li to veze što joj je suprug tad radio u našoj bolnici kao dr., ne znam.

----------


## slavica09

hvala cure na popisu, ja isto planiram uzeti izdajalicu pa neka se nade....budem ju sakrila negdje u torbu ako bi bas komplicirale...
a jel se pelene za bebu daju sestrama ili sve imas kod sebe u sobi???
i hvala vam na lijepim pricama iz ck rodilista jer do sada sve sto sam cula je samo ono najgore i kako se blizi kraj trudnoce ja sva u panici...

----------


## lambada

Ja sam paket pelena imala u ormaru, a po par pelenica je uvijek bilo u bebinom krevetiću tak da kad ju je sestra došla prematati, ili kad su bebice nosili na kupanje (to je bilo još 2008.), samo bih dala 1 pelenu sestri i to je bilo to.

----------


## slavica09

hvala lambada....  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

beba je ful time s tobom, tak da sestrama ne treba ništa davati.
sve se odvija u sobi  :Smile:

----------


## daisy may

Ima lijepi članak o čakovečkom rodilištu u ovotjednom broju lokalnih novina,
govori se o porodu na stolčiću.....

----------


## lambada

Predivan i ohrabrujući članak, daje mi nadu da se nakon carskog može očekivati prirodan porod, ja bih to tak jako željela iskusiti...

----------


## slavica09

Ja isto pročitala članak, bas je super, drago mi je i nakon velike nedoumice veselim se što ću roditi u čk .... :D

----------


## lambada

Slavica09, mislim da je tvoje veselo isčekivanje već veliki korak prema tome da ti iskustvo u bolnici bude lijepo, jako je bitan nepokolebljivi stav.. sretno :Smile:

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Kolko ima stolčića u rodilištu?
Predpostavljam da samo jedan pošto je za njega potrebna posebna soba/prostor a kolko znam u Čk-u je samo jedna....
Što ako budu dvije rodilje odjednom???

----------


## Cheerilee

Nitko?!


Još me zanima da li je istina da samo Dr. Topl. preferira porod na stolčiću? Tako sam čula od jedne cure koja je rodila prije tri/četiri mjeseca.....
Još veli da ni babice nisu osuševljene stolčićem jer moraju klečati kraj rodilje????
Neznam ni sama što misliti kakva je situacija????

Nakon dva poroda na krevetu uistinu bi sad treći puta htjela probat taj stolčić....

----------


## Poslid

Budem se raspitala pa ti javim.

----------


## Poslid

Evo ovako:
Stolčića su 2. Porod na stolčiću se inače odvaja u posebnoj sobi, ali ako su dvije rodilje istovremeno onda jednu smještaju u prvi dio rađaone, gdje stavljaju strunjaču na pod.
Primalje su sve ZA porod na stolčiću i njima nije to teško jer ne kleče cijelo vrijeme kraj rodilje nego samo zadnjih par minuta. No nemojmo zaboraviti da primalje kod nas nemaju samostavnost, već su podložne naredbama i uputama liječnika.
Od doktora se dr.T. najviše zauzima za prirodni porod i porod na stolčiću i ona ga čak i nudi kad ga rodilja sama ne traži. Ostali su tako-tako, ali ako je rodilja zaista pripremljena, s planom poroda, s pozitivnim stavom - da se dogovoriti.
Svi znamo kako je u bolnicama i ne želim tvrditi da je sve savršeno, ali uz dobru volju, pripremu i čvrsti stav, te ljubaznost, mogu se zaista otvoriti "vrata".

Uz rodilju kao pratnja, može biti bilo koja osoba. Tečaja za trudnice nema, pa zato nije nikakav uvjet, ali se plaća 369 kn (300+PDV).

----------


## Poslid

I, ako koga zanima, rade i vađenje matičnih stanica iz pupkovine, pod uvjetom da je sve u redu, otkucaji bebe dobri i plodna voda ne curi duže od 12 sati.

----------


## Cheerilee

Hvala, Poslid!!!!!

----------


## teichy

evo da se i ja malo priključim sa svojim pitanjima...  :Smile:  tema je super!!
termin mi je 10.5., planiram roditi u ČK i zanima me što bih sve trebala ponjeti za bebicu?? 
md planira ić samnom na porod i koliko sam pročitala plaća se 300 i nešto kn...
i zanima me još kakvi su "uvjeti" za vrijeme posjeta?? (nezz kako da to drugačije nazovem, valjda me razumijete)

----------


## Poslid

Za bebicu donosiš samo jednokratne pelene.
Za pratnju na porodu plaća je 300 kn + PDV.
Posjete su svakim danom kako već piše na vratima, ali ne može ti muž doći u sobu, što znači da bebicu ostavljaš u sobi. Obično se žene dogovore da pripaze na par minuta jedna drugoj bebu.
Zato je preporučljivo da se posjete svedu samo na muža i eventualno na bake i djedove, da ne moraš puno izlaziti.

----------


## teichy

da to sam i mislila, pa neće valjda cijela rodbina u bolnicu... mislim ono... nije to nikakva bolest ni nešto strašno, nego nešto lijepo!! a bebicu će ionako moći vidjeti kad dođe doma iz bolnice... a koliko dugo se ostaje u bolnici??(ako je sve OK)

----------


## Cheerilee

Za prvi porod, ako je sve ok ostaješ 4 dana ne računajući dan poroda, i ako beba ne dobije žuticu...
Za drugi, i svaki sljedeći dan ide se doma drugi/treći dan također ne računajući dan poroda...
Nakon carskog, ovisno od šest do deset dana....


Možeš uzet apartman u kojem su posjete moguće cijeli dan i muž može biti u sobi (rodila mi  prijateljica prije dva mjeseca i bila je u apartmanu..)

----------


## teichy

a taj apartman se plaća!?

----------


## Cheerilee

> a taj apartman se plaća!?




Naravno, i to dosta po danu.... 
Budem pitala prijateljicu kolko pa javim.........

----------


## Riana

cca 1000 kn za boravak od 3-4 dana u apt
bila je frendica, posjete su neograničene!

----------


## teichy

uh, dosta... rađe za tih cca 1000 kn kupimo nešto bebici nego da damo bez veze novce... a tih 4 dana ćemo izdržati... a on će bebicu ionako vidjeti pošto planira ić  sa mnom na porod...  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

pa gle, ako rađaš prvi put, ok, ja sam bila odvojena od djevojčice 8 dana i to mi je teško palo, bilo bi mi super da je mogla biti samnom i bebom u toj sobi.

----------


## teichy

da to je malo bed, ali pošto mi je prvi put nemam taj problem...  :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam u drugoj T odležala 6tj u bolnici, i još jedan tjedan  nakon poroda,
stariju curicu sam vidjela točno jednom prije i jednom poslije poroda, da je bilo lako nije, al priča nije za ovu temu...

Uglavnom, ja nebih sama u sobu, pogotovo ne noću............. :Predaja:

----------


## andreja

curke evo ja se jučer vratila iz bolnice,ležala sam 3 dana u rodilištu jer mi je rađen profil za šećer. nešto sam načula kad su sestre razgovarale da je cijena apartmana snižena sa 300kn+pdv,na cirka 150kn. e sad ako je neko u mogućnosti da to sa sigurnošću provjeri,jer nisam 100% sigurna,bila bih mu zahvalna. a ja zaboravila nakon toga pitati. :Kiss:

----------


## andreja

e da,i svaka čast sestrama na brizi i ljubaznosti! čista PETICA! :Klap:

----------


## Cheerilee

> e da,i svaka čast sestrama na brizi i ljubaznosti! čista PETICA!




Jesi bila na  ginekologiji ili porođajnom odjelu?!
Ako se ljubaznost odnosi na sestre na porođajnom, to je onda super vijest!!!!!

----------


## andreja

ležala sam baš u rodilištu jer sam u 27 tt.

----------


## teichy

150 kn?? pa to nije tak puno... sad ako bi netko to imao prilike provjeriti bilo bi još bolje... al ipak kao što kažeš kroz dan OK, ali noć je malo... hm... neznam....

----------


## frankie 100

> 150 kn?? pa to nije tak puno... sad ako bi netko to imao prilike provjeriti bilo bi još bolje... al ipak kao što kažeš kroz dan OK, ali noć je malo... hm... neznam....


 :Klap:  Bok..
Eto, ja sam nova na ovom forumu, ali nisam prvorotkinja, ovo bude mi drugi porod. Termin je 25.06. i očekujem i ovaj put dečka (prema dr. Vargi). Inače, prvi porod bio mi je koma; nakon dvanaest sati mučenja u rađaoni završila sam na carskom rezu. Ja definitivno preferiram carski, i to s totalnom anestezijom, jer se bojim da bih se budna kod operacije bojala. Nisam se još ništa pokušavala dogovoriti, ali mislim pronaći dr. Podoreškog, i probati s njim popričati i o carskome a i o sterilizaciji  (dr. Podoreški mi se jako dopao kad su me s hitne poslali na odjel; stvarno si je dao truda, i puno toga mi objasnio) ako bi je bilo moguće usput napravit (imam punih 35 godina). Ima li tko kakva saznanja o tim mogućnostima u bolnici Ck?  Zna li možda tko koliko se to plaća?
Kaj se tiče apartmana, mislim da je to potpuno nepotrebno, jer tih par dana i tak je bitno samo se odmoriti nakon poroda, a i vrijeme brže prođe ako ima neka živa duša za progovorit par riječi. Bilo kako bilo, svatko odlučuje za sebe...
Vidim da je nešto "u modi" stolček za rađanje... Nisam tip za to, općenito imam jako loša iskustva kao što sam napisala kod prirodnog porođaja. Još uvijek se uznemirim kad se sjetim rađaone, makar je prošlo već dvanaest godina... Ni suprugu koji je onda bio sa mnom, nije se baš dopalo, tak da ovaj put veli da možda dođe na drugi kat bolnice, a možda i ne...  Nadam se da razumijete sad zašto sam čekala s drugim djetetom čak dvanaest godina..

----------


## Poslid

Vaginalni porod u bolnici obično nema nikakve veze s prirodnim porodom - pogotovu ne prije 12 godina u Čakovcu. Nažalost, vrlo se često dogodi tzv. kaskada intervencija koja onda dovede do toga da žena nakon puno sati neučinkovitog poroda završi na carskom rezu. No, možda to kod tebe nije bio slučaj.
Ovisno o uzroku prvog CR, liječnik će procijeniti da li postoji i ovaj put potreba za carskim rezom ili ne. Možeš razgovarati s nekim od liječnika u bolnici o tome. Obično su više skloni ponoviti CR, ali  nije uvijek slučaj.
Sterilizaciju možeš zatražiti da ti naprave u toku CR, ali sve ovisi o tome da li stvarno ideš na operaciju ili ne. Mislim da se ništa posebno ne plaća.

----------


## Leona

Pozdrav, nova sam na forumu. Ovo mi je prva trudnoća. Da li ima koja rodilja koja je nedavno rodila na stolčiću u ČK? I kakvo je iskustvo? Je li istina da ne žele svi liječnici dozvoliti korištenje stolčića, odnosno da neki preferiraju zastarjeli ležeći položaj? I kakav je stav liječnika prema izvođenju epiziotomije, da li se to radi "pod obavezno" ili? Nadam se da ima koja friška rodilja da odgovori na moja pitanjca.

----------


## Poslid

Ja nisam friška rodilja  :Grin:  ali znam iz kontakata s drugima

Istina je da nisu svi liječnici pobornici poroda na stolčiću, ali ti neće to izričito zabraniti. Oni imaju suptilnije metode. Npr. kažu rodilji da ako bude rađala na stolčiću da će sigurno jaaaako popucati zbog prethodnog ožiljka od epiziotomije i da joj to nikako ne bi preporučili. (postoji i gora varijnata, kad ti kažu da ćeš ugroziti bebu  :Sad:  )

Epiziotomiju ne rade pod obavezno,a li vrlo je vjerojatno da će na prvi znak prenapregnutnosti međice (govorimo o ležećem položaju) ipak to učiniti.

Na kraju ostaje na rodilji da procjeni koliko je spremna ustrajati u svom naumu.

----------


## mrla

> I, ako koga zanima, rade i vađenje matičnih stanica iz pupkovine, pod uvjetom da je sve u redu, otkucaji bebe dobri i plodna voda ne curi duže od 12 sati.


 kakav je postupak za vađenje matičnih stanica? trebamo donesti "svoj pribor", ili? razmišljam o doniranju matičnih stanica iz pupkovine, jer su mi one cifre za privatnu banku trenutno previsoke.

----------


## Poslid

Dobro razmislite o vađenju krvi iz pupkovine, jer se u tom slučaju pupčana vrpca reže odmah, ne ostavlja se da otpulsira.

Za pribor ne znam. TO ti valjda kažu kad dođeš dogovoriti taj postupak.

----------


## frankie 100

U vezi boravka u bolnici...
Ja sam čula da se nakon vaginalnog podođaja ide doma treći, a nakon carskog reza peti dan (normalno, ako je sve u redu s bebom i majkom)... Nekad se je ostajalo duže. Jel to štima? Mislim da se nakon carskog ide peti dan  doma? I još nešto me zanima... Dok sam prvi put rodila, nisam imala mlijeka, tj. tek negdje peti dan nakon carskog, nakon gotovo svađe s sestrom, i objašnjavanja da nemam mlijeka, ona me zgrabila za dojku, stisnula tak da sam vrisnula, uspjela mi je istisnuti jednu kap mlijeka... Sin mi je bio gladan desetak dana u bolnici. Ja sam ga pokušavala dojiti, al možete misliti kak dijete od četiri kile reagirra na praznu dojku peti dan nakon poroda. Bio je već lud i on i ja. Tu i tam su mu davale nešto, ne sjećam se već, al nije bilo mlijeko, nego neka tekućina. Kad smo išli doma, stala sam u apoteci, kupila adaptirano, nahranila ga... Dijete je spavalo puna četiri sata mirnim snom. Danas je hvala Bogu zdrav dvanaestgodišnjak. Uvjerenja sam da je majčino mlijeko najzdravije, ali mislim da se doslovce pretjeruje s tim dojenjem i zastrašivanjem da ak ne dojiš da bude dijete bolesno, glupo, i ne znam kaj sve još.. Pošto mi je sad nekih 7 tjedana do poroda, jučer sam pregledavajući svoje dojke došla do zaključka da ne vjerujem da bi i ovaj put bilo nekaj od mog mlliječnog bara; nit su se nekaj povećale (nosim sve stare grudnjake prije trudnoće), nit su teške, nit su počele "curiti"... Ne znam. Pokušat ću ponovo dojiti, a što ako se ponovi situacija? Što ako ponovo ne bude mlijeka? Hrane li sada u rodilištu djecu, ili još ustraju na dojenju? Definitivno sam sad već prestara da me neko  (mislim medicinska sestra) sad navlači za dojke i prijeti ako neću  imati mlijeka. Imam li pravo tražiti dohranu, ako budem ja smatrala da mojemu djetetu treba dohrana u bolnici nakon poroda?

----------


## Poslid

Frankie 100, po izgledu svojih dojki sada, nikako ne možeš zaključiti da nećeš imati mlijeka.
Znam da su u bolnicama sestre ponekad bile grube prema rodiljama i da može biti problema nakon carskog reza, ali jedino upornim stavljanjem bebe na prsa (ili izdajenjem) može se postići dobar početak dojenja.
Osim toga za dobro otpuštanje mlijeka vrlo je važan oksitocin, hormon za koji se kaže da je jako "sramežljiv" i koji je skroz inhibiran stresom i/ili visokom razinom adrenalina - strah, umor, depresija, nezadovoljstvo, pa čak i negativan stav prema dojenjeu može zaista izazvati fiziološku reakciju neotpuštanja mlijeka.

Ukoliko želiš dojiti svoje drugo dijete, predlažem ti da se probaš čim više opustiti, zauzeti pozitivan stav i jednostavno pokušati. Ukoliko budeš imala problema predlažem da nazoveš naš SOS telefon ili zamoliš sestre da ti pomognu. Vjerujem da su sada spremne pomoći.

Ukoliko je tvoja odluka da ne želiš dojiti, tada će to biti mali problem, jer je Čakovečka bolnica nedavno obnovila svoju titulu rodilišta kod Unicefa i ne dohranjuju bebe. 
Ukoliko je to iz nekog razloga zaista potrebno bebe hrane na čašicu. Nemaju flašice.
Tako da je ipak to nekim rodiljama pritisak.

----------


## Riana

što se tiče otpulsiravanja pupkovine (koja riječ), ja bih svakome preporučila, držala sam je u ruci, predivan osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## frankie 100

> Frankie 100, po izgledu svojih dojki sada, nikako ne možeš zaključiti da nećeš imati mlijeka.
> Znam da su u bolnicama sestre ponekad bile grube prema rodiljama i da može biti problema nakon carskog reza, ali jedino upornim stavljanjem bebe na prsa (ili izdajenjem) može se postići dobar početak dojenja.
> Osim toga za dobro otpuštanje mlijeka vrlo je važan oksitocin, hormon za koji se kaže da je jako "sramežljiv" i koji je skroz inhibiran stresom i/ili visokom razinom adrenalina - strah, umor, depresija, nezadovoljstvo, pa čak i negativan stav prema dojenjeu može zaista izazvati fiziološku reakciju neotpuštanja mlijeka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hvala Vam na iscrpnom odgovoru, nekako sam i mislila da bude glasio tako kako glasi.
Normalno da budem pokušala dojiti, kao i svaka majka želim najbolje svome djetetu. Nadam se da bude išlo ovaj put, a ako neće, ne znam.. Nekako ćemo preživjeti te dane u bolnici. Nadam se da bude bebač veliki ko i prvi sin (3950 g), pa mu neće smetati gubitak kilaže u slučaju da ne bude mlijeka. Samo, dobro ste rekli da je to veliki pritisak... Zašto ja sad moram razmišljati o tome što će biti ako ja neću imati mlijeka? Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto se forsira dojenje, ako recimo majka odluči da želi dohranu za svoje dijete? Koliko znam, u rodilište se nose i ulošci, pelene, spavačice, praktički sve osim hrane za majku... Ne znam jel i to po unicefu!? Bilo kako bilo, bitno da sve ok prođe, da bebač bude zdrav; a nahraniti ćemo ga ovako ili onako...

----------


## lambada

Frankie 100, imamo sličnu priču. Nakon 10 sati trudova, 9 cm otvorena.. zbog disproporcije veličine zdjelice i bebine glavice odlučeno je da idem na carski rez. Iako sam se i psihički i fizički pripremala za prirodni porod i zaista sam ga željela, nisam bila razočarana zbog carskog, bitno da se sve dobro završi. Odabrala sam spinalnu anesteziju i zbog toga mi također nije žao.. vidjela sam bebicu odmah, dala joj pusu.. 

To je sve bilo pred 2 godine i nešto sitno, a doma sam išla 5. dan, ne računajući dan poroda. Cimerica koja je rodila vaginalno išla je doma 3. dan , s time da joj je to bio drugi porod. Vjerojatno je i sad slična situacija.

Slažem se s Poslid da izgled i veličina dojki ne znači hoćeš li ili nećeš imati mlijeka. Ja sam od početka trudnoće iz 90D uskočila u 90F, a prva 3 mjeseca trudnoće dojke su mi bile nepodnošljivo teške i bolne. Mlijeko sam dobila tek 4. dan od poroda, a do tad su me sestre navlačile za bradavice tolko da i danas imam traume od toga. No neiskusna kakva sam bila, nisam se znala postaviti. Bio je to veliki stres koji je vjerojatno i odgađao dolazak mlijeka. Moja bebica je bila nešto više od 4kg, a s obzirom da su je morali dohranjivati, radili su to na čašicu.

----------


## lambada

Još da dodam, druga cimerica koja je imala drugi porod carskim rezom, doma je išla 4. dan od poroda.

----------


## lambada

Uf ispravak.... 75D u 75F, sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## frankie 100

Hm, znaš da mi je bitno čim prije klisnut iz bolnice... Sad se definitivno neću dati navlačiti za dojke, a da ne govorimo o osjećaju krivnje koji mi se nabijal, jer ja kao "neću" dojiti dijete, No, znam da nisam jedina, imale su i neke frendice probleme, a vidim i ti. Na ovom forumu uglavnom svi veličaju prirodni porod, dojenje, kaj je ok, ali ako ne ide, ne ide...  No, nadam se da ću se i ja javiti za mjesec-dva i reči da i ja dojim...

----------


## lambada

Frankie 100, pokušavam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali ne uspijevam, provjeriš si u postavkama please?

----------


## frankie 100

Iskreno, ne kužim zakaj mi nebreš poslati poruku... Čeprkam...

----------


## srecica

Drzim fige da nam se javis sa pozitivnom pricom iz Cakoveckog rodilista, odnosno da ce biti najbolje za bebu i tebu.


OT . Prije nego krenete koristiti forum, pretpostavka je da ste procitali pravila.

Kopiram dio koji se tice privatnih poruka:



> a) Novo pridošli članovi foruma nemaju  opciju korištenja privatnih poruka, da bi im se ta opcija otvorila  moraju sudjelovati na forumu u skladu s pravilima foruma.

----------


## frankie 100

Viš viš... treba nekad i pročitati pravila ma kako nam ona zamorna bila ne? Hvala!

----------


## andreja

cure u čemu ste/ćete iznositi bebe iz rodilišta u čk? AS,košara ili jastuk? ja bi najrađe iz sigurnosnih razloga u AS ali sam čula da u čakovečkom rodilištu to ne prakticiraju. da li je to istina ili su to samo naklapanja?

----------


## Cheerilee

Nema veze kak se prakticira u rodilištu, ni najmanje...
Ti si ta koja odlučuje!
Ja sam/ću svoje svakako u AS!

----------


## frankie 100

> cure u čemu ste/ćete iznositi bebe iz rodilišta u čk? AS,košara ili jastuk? ja bi najrađe iz sigurnosnih razloga u AS ali sam čula da u čakovečkom rodilištu to ne prakticiraju. da li je to istina ili su to samo naklapanja?


Pa i ja u autosjedalici... Zakaj ne? Misim da je prošlo doba jastuka i košara. Imam autosjedalicu maxi cosi koja se stavlja skoro pa u ležeći položaj i ima onu aureolicu koja drži glavicu mirnom. Ma, dok malo bolje promislim, i tak bumo vjerojatno iz rodilišta pak na rukama išli, jer se djeca prije odlaska preoblače, pa su budni i obično plaču...

----------


## srecica

> cure u čemu ste/ćete iznositi bebe iz rodilišta u čk? AS,košara ili jastuk? ja bi najrađe iz sigurnosnih razloga u AS ali sam čula da u čakovečkom rodilištu to ne prakticiraju. da li je to istina ili su to samo naklapanja?


Draga Andreja, ukoliko iz rodilista ides automobilom kuci, JEDINA opcija je pravilno montirana autosjedalica. Dijete nemoj u sjedalicu stavljati u jakni, sad je vec dovoljno toplo a ukoliko ti se cini da mu je hladno uvijek ga mozes pokriti dekicom.
Na tebi je odgovornost, ti svoje dijete iz rodilista mozes iznjeti u narucju ali ako se nakon toga vozite u automobilu, tada ces ga staviti u AS.

Na vrhu ovog PDFa imate topik o vaznosti koristenja AS
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/49856-A...RODILI%C5%A0TA

----------


## Riana

mi smo svoju djecu iznjeli na rukama :Zaljubljen: 

AS je bila montirana u autu

----------


## Adrijana

Na izlasku je sestra koja mi je pomagala sama smjestila Lovru ( a i prije 6 godina Laru) u autosjedalicu.

----------


## andreja

znači ipak može u AS. Super! Jer sam čula u par navrata poznanice i kolegice koje su se požalile da su sestre negodovale i rekle im da ne prakticiraju novorođenčad stavljati u AS,jer su ta djeca još premala za njih. No dobro,mada i ak ne bi dali da bebu stavim u AS,ja bi ju stavila u autu u nju,a do auta bi ju odnjela u košari.

----------


## frankie 100

> znači ipak može u AS. Super! Jer sam čula u par navrata poznanice i kolegice koje su se požalile da su sestre negodovale i rekle im da ne prakticiraju novorođenčad stavljati u AS,jer su ta djeca još premala za njih. No dobro,mada i ak ne bi dali da bebu stavim u AS,ja bi ju stavila u autu u nju,a do auta bi ju odnjela u košari.



Ma, znaš kaj?
Nemoj se mučiti oko toga ko i kak bu negodoval, i dal uopće bude negodoval. Ti svoje dijete njeguj i hrani prema vlastitom nahođenju, a ako budeš se previše opterečivala time kaj budu rekle sestre, susjede, mame, prijateljice, mi na forumu, samo budeš zbunjena i nesigurna. Vjeruj mi, nakon početne nespretnosti i nesigurnosti oko djeteta, i kaj bi bilo dobro, a kaj ne bi, ubrzo budeš sama osjetila kaj tvoje dijete treba i želi. Sretno!!!

----------


## Poslid

Evo, provjereno:
Apartman je 150 kn po danu.
Matične stanice se uzimaju besplatno i materijal je njihov.
Bebe stavljaju u autosjedalice ako roditelji to donesu, ako ne donesu stavljaju u ono što je donešeno. Dakle od njih nema preporuke, ali zato od nas ima  :Wink:

----------


## andreja

Hvala *Pislid* na informacijama!

----------


## Adrijana

> Matične stanice se uzimaju besplatno i materijal je njihov.


Eh, ovo je velika promjena na bolje.
Da su bar tako prije godinu dana

----------


## andreja

da li u čk rodilištu prakticiraju i preporučaju široko povijanje?

----------


## Poslid

> da li u čk rodilištu prakticiraju i preporučaju široko povijanje?


Da.
Takve preporuke se razlikuju od županije do županije.
U međimurskoj županiji je navodno još uvijek veliki postotak djece koja imaju problema s kukovima pa se široko povijanje i dalje preporučuje.

E sad, dal to ima smisla - to je već sasvim druga tema.

----------


## andreja

opet ja... što mi se sve više bliži termin mene sve više prpa! imam opet jedno pitanje... moja gin.mi je na zadnjem pregledu rekla da nikako neću moći prirodno roditi jer je beba dosta velika,a i procjenjuje da će do poroda biti oko 3800-4000g,a j asam dolje jaaako uska,pa će me u 37tt poslati u bolnicu na dogovor za carski rez. e sad,što mi je najpametnije:
1.pristati na carski rez(jako ga se bojim)
2.odbiti CR i probati prirodni porodpa ak nebu išlo onda CR
3.pustiti da dr.u bolnici odluči 
4.i dal je možda već koja od vas bila na dogovoru za CR i kak to ide(s kim se dogovara itd.)

----------


## Cheerilee

Joj tak su i mojoj prijateljici govorili, velikaaaa beba, velika beba, preko 3800g a rodila prošli tjedan (u 39tj) bebu od jedva 2800g......
Tolko o procjenama........
Sve u svemu meni je velika beba preko 4500g.......

----------


## srecica

Andreja moja preporuka je da potrazis drugo misljenje i tako pokusas dobiti odgovore na svoja pitanja i nedoumice.
Ne znam da li je tvoja doktorica obavila mjerenje tvoje zdjelice, imas li nekih fizickih problema npr. problema sa kukovima, da li sumnjaju na 'veliku' bebu zbog nekontroliranog dijabetisa ... mislim da je najbolje dobiti jos jedno misljenje i onda odluciti sto je najbolje za bebu i tebe.
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

> opet ja... što mi se sve više bliži termin mene sve više prpa! imam opet jedno pitanje... moja gin.mi je na zadnjem pregledu rekla da nikako neću moći prirodno roditi jer je beba dosta velika,a i procjenjuje da će do poroda biti oko 3800-4000g,a j asam dolje jaaako uska,pa će me u 37tt poslati u bolnicu na dogovor za carski rez. e sad,što mi je najpametnije:
> 1.pristati na carski rez(jako ga se bojim)
> 2.odbiti CR i probati prirodni porodpa ak nebu išlo onda CR
> 3.pustiti da dr.u bolnici odluči 
> 4.i dal je možda već koja od vas bila na dogovoru za CR i kak to ide(s kim se dogovara itd.)


U uspravnom položaju može se dobiti 28% veći promjer unutarnjeg otvora zdjelice, tako da čak ni velika beba nema problema u prolasku.
Prognoze i procjene znaju biti dosta zeznuta stvar. Pogotovo procjena uske zdjelice. Jer svaka je žena individua i ima različito rastezljive ligamente. Pa onda puno ovisi i o tome kakav je porod, kakav je prirodni protok hormona u porodu itd.
Ono što bih ja svakako preporučila je da ne ideš na "hladni" carski rez.
U svakom je slučaju puno bolje za mamu i za bebu ako se carski rez dogodi nakon što spontano počnu trudovi. Jer to znači da je beba spremna da se rodi, a i počne to vrlo važno izlučivanje prirodnih hormona i kod majke i kod bebe.
Ono što nikako nije preporučljivo u slučaju "uske zdjelice" i "velike bebe" (nije ni u jednom slučaju, ali pustimo sad to) je poticanje ili ubrzavanje trudova umjetnim oksitocinom.
Zato je možda najbolje da porazgovaraš s nekim od doktora u bolnici da bi ti pričekala spontani porod, da želiš čim prirodniji porod, ali da u slučaju da to neće ići pristaješ na carski rez rađe nego na drip. Prvo probaj doći do neke od primalja sklonih prirodnom porodu, a one će te uputiti dalje. 
Ili staviš to u plan poroda i dobro uputiš pratnju (partnera) u tvoje želje.

----------


## Adrijana

andreja, ja sam rodila bebača od skoro 5kg, i rodila sam normalnim putem i to za 10min. Ja sam inače 1,78 i 62kg.
Prva beba mi je bila 4250 i isto mi nitko nije nudio carski rez niti bih ja pristala na njega.
Lovru sam prenijela tjedan dana i na UZV u bolnici su procijenili da će biti velik ali nitko nije spomenuo carski. Očigledno im to nije bila indikacija za carski rez. Uz to su me zadržali u bolnici radi visokog tlaka dan prije poroda.
A moj ginekolog je procijenio babu na 3-3,5 kg  :Smile: . Znaju oni često fulati u procjeni kilaže.

----------


## andreja

ma da sve ja to razumijem,i ako nije potrebno ne bih htjela na CR.Ali dr.je rekla da sam stvaaarno dole uska i da već dugo tak usko ušće nije vidjela i da po njenoj procjeni to nebu išlo prirodno.E sad ja sam po prirodi inače sitna i mršava(kost i koža) :Rolling Eyes:  pa se čim više razmišljam tim više i bojim da nešto ne pođe po zlu. ma nikaj,budem se ja posavjetovala sa dr. u bolnici pa da čujem i drugo mišljenje.Nema mi druge,bez mene nemre projti.

----------


## Cheerilee

> E sad ja sam po prirodi inače sitna i mršava(kost i koža) pa se čim više razmišljam tim više i bojim da nešto ne pođe po zlu. ma nikaj,budem se ja posavjetovala sa dr. u bolnici pa da čujem i drugo mišljenje.Nema mi druge,bez mene nemre projti.





I ja sam mršava i sitna, i mogu ti reći da sam bez problema rodila vaginalno (prvi porod 45min, drugi sat vremena..)
Nema veze vanjska građa žene s  ušćem.....

----------


## frankie 100

> ma da sve ja to razumijem,i ako nije potrebno ne bih htjela na CR.Ali dr.je rekla da sam stvaaarno dole uska i da već dugo tak usko ušće nije vidjela i da po njenoj procjeni to nebu išlo prirodno.E sad ja sam po prirodi inače sitna i mršava(kost i koža) pa se čim više razmišljam tim više i bojim da nešto ne pođe po zlu. ma nikaj,budem se ja posavjetovala sa dr. u bolnici pa da čujem i drugo mišljenje.Nema mi druge,bez mene nemre projti.



Tako je; bez tebe  ne bu išlo, i najbolje da se posavjetuješ s doktorom. Doktori budu te savjetovali i preporučili ti porod kakav bude najbolji i za tebe i za bebu. Ostavi se bapskih priča tipa ja sam ovako, ja sam onako... Svaka žena je priča za sebe, zato se i preporuča da neko rodi ovako, neko onako, nekome je posjeta zubaru gora nego porod, a nekima (poput mene) je porod najgora nočna mora... Uzdaj se u doktora i osoblje bolniice i sve će biti u redu, zato su oni i tu. Danas više žene i djeca ne umiru baš olako kod poroda ko nekad... Nekad ak se žena nije moglla poroditi ili je umrla ona ili djete ili oboje, i rekli su ljudi da ih je Bog pozval k sebi... To je bilo normalno... Zato ako ti preporučuju carski, ne pametuj, nego prihvati to, jer ne govore oni na pamet, tek da im prođe vrijeme... Nije ni carski nikakav bauk danas. Nemoj se bojati, bit će sve u redu.

----------


## andreja

evo ja se raspitala malo kod nekih ginekologa za taj CR i svi mi potvrdili ako je tako uska zdjeliva da je bolje CR jer beba kod poroda može zapeti,odn.glavica izaći,a ramena se zaglaviti i slomiti ručice(što naravno NI POD KOJU CIJNU NE ŽELIMMM!!!),a u međuvremenu sam dobila i viiisoki tlak,i skoro završila u bolnici do poroda,no srećom uspjela sam ga iskontrolirati tabletama. tako da je to još jedan razlog više za CR. Nažalost,al prirodni porod kod mene jednostavno je nemoguć!!! :Sad: 
Al dobro,bitno da se moja bebica rodi živa i zdrava!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## srecica

Andreja, drago mi je da si rijesila svoju nedoumicu i drzim fige da tlak ne skace puno do kraja trudnoce, mazi trbuh i uzivaj jos malo u carima trudnoce.

----------


## andreja

Hvala ti draga *srecice* na lijepim željama!!! :Bye:

----------


## Cheerilee

Spremam se u listopadu po treći puta ( :Zaljubljen: ) u Čk rodilište,
pa me zanima jesu li obnovili rađaone ili samo porođajni odijel?!

Nadam se da će se javiti koja friška mama....... :Yes:

----------


## Poslid

Prema tome što je  Čakovec "nominiran" u onoj akciji Domestosa, rekla bih da nisu u rađaoni ništa dirali. Imaju samo neki novi krevet, lopte i 2 stolčića. I jednu od onih soba sa strane upotrebljavaju za porod na stolčiću.

----------


## Cheerilee

Hvala Poslid!
I mislila sam da je tako, jer sam i sama sudjelovala u akciji (mislim na slanje računa...).....

Mada mi i nije strašno važno (mada noviji kreveti bi dobro došli, jel...), samo sam pitala čisto da znam.....

----------


## andreja

samo rodilište je renovirano,rađaona nije.

----------


## Cheerilee

Jel imam kakav tečaj za trudnice u Čakovcu?! 

Jedno vrijeme ih je bilo, pa prošle godine nije.....

----------


## inikaaaaaa

nema. jer grad nema sredstava za financiranje. Ali zato ima u varaždinu  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> nema. jer grad nema sredstava za financiranje. Ali zato ima u varaždinu





Hvala na odgovoru!

Vž mi ne dolazi u obzir jer uz dvoje klinaca i muža koji radi po cijele dane sumnjam da bih stigla......
Tak da ni ovaj put ništa od tečaja, :Sad: 

Prvi puta ga nije bilo,
drugi puta sam morala mirovati (doma i u   bolnici..)
pa sam mislila da će možda sad nekaj organizirati...... :Smile:

----------


## andreja

da li se smije u rodilište nositi izdajalica?

----------


## Cheerilee

> da li se smije u rodilište nositi izdajalica?




Ja sam ju imala 2008. i nitko nije niš rekao,
a i ne vidim razloga zašto se nebi mogla uzeti sa sobom.....

Meni su oboje imali žuticu i prespavali prva tri dana a meni sise skoro eksplodirale, tu me izdajalica spasila jer mi ručno izdajanje nije nikako opcja...
Uzet ću je i sad......

Nadam se da će se javiti netko s friškim iskustvom.....

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam obadva puta imala izdajalicu, i sad ću je spremit.

----------


## mrla

termin za porod mi je 25.06., a kako je to praznik 24.06. se moram javiti u bolnicu na kontrolu. s prošlom trudnoćom sam isto morala ići na te preglede (svaka 2 dana) jer je bebica kasnila. pošto je bilo ljeto i počeli su godišnji odmori, "javljala" sam se u rodilište.
 da li ide tko trenutno na te kontrole pa mi zna reći gdje moram ići (da li opet u rodilište, ili u novu bolnicu na ginekologiju), i kad je najbolje doći? (da ne dolazim u 7h, pa čekam do ne znam koliko)

----------


## Cheerilee

Na kontrole se ide u novu bolnicu, u ginekološku ambulantu.....
Naznam kad ti je najbolje otići, jer od devet počinju vizite (na porođajnom i ginekološkom odjelu i svi su tamo)...stvarno neznam, možda poslije.....

----------


## mrla

hvala Cheerilee! rekao mi je moj ginekolog nek dođem u 7h... a možda nas onda do 9h riješe (mislim na trudnice koje dođu na kontrolu)... a možda se porodim i prije pa neću morati na te bolničke kontrole, iako za sad se još ništa ne dešava...

----------


## andreja

*mrla???* je li bebica stigla? napiši čim prije svoje iskustvo,da čujemo i najsvježije informacije iz čk rodilišta...

----------


## Poslid

> Hvala na odgovoru!
> 
> Vž mi ne dolazi u obzir jer uz dvoje klinaca i muža koji radi po cijele dane sumnjam da bih stigla......
> Tak da ni ovaj put ništa od tečaja,
> 
> Prvi puta ga nije bilo,
> drugi puta sam morala mirovati (doma i u   bolnici..)
> pa sam mislila da će možda sad nekaj organizirati......


Upravo završava prvi ciklus radionica za trudnice u organizaciji Udruge Roda. Slijedeći ciklus planiramo pokrenuti u rujnu. Nažalost, na temelju tvog potpisa, pretpostavljam da ti je to prekasno.

----------


## Cheerilee

Da, termin mi je krajem desetog, al sad sam već na terapiji partusistenom tak da nisam ni previše za akciju.....

Hvala.....

----------


## mrla

> *mrla???* je li bebica stigla? napiši čim prije svoje iskustvo,da čujemo i najsvježije informacije iz čk rodilišta...


ništa se još ne dešava kod mene... nema trudova... bila sam na prvoj kontroli 24.6., sutra idem ponovno...

----------


## andreja

bebici je lijepo u bušici pa se neda van...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bebica čim prije stigne i da sve bude ok.
želim ti brzi i lagani porod! :Smile:

----------


## andreja

budući da ću morati na CR interesira me dal u čk-u nakon operacije odmah dobijem bebicu na podoj ili kasnije i dal je bebica odmah samnom u sobi ili se čeka da se mama malo oporavi?
kak to opće ide u čk-rodilištu?
ak neko ima svježe iskustvo...

----------


## Cheerilee

Moja je  prijateljica imala carski u prvome mjesecu, beba je bila skroz s njome (osim nekih pola sata poslije operacije dok su nju šivali nije, jer je dosta krvarila pa je nastala neka frka),

----------


## Bipsić

> budući da ću morati na CR interesira me dal u čk-u nakon operacije odmah dobijem bebicu na podoj ili kasnije i dal je bebica odmah samnom u sobi ili se čeka da se mama malo oporavi?
> kak to opće ide u čk-rodilištu?
> ak neko ima svježe iskustvo...


moje iskustvo nije baš najsvježije (pred 19.mj sam imala drugi CR), ali vjerujem da su te stvari ostale iste...
ja sam imala CR s općom anestezijom i bebicu sam dobila recimo cca sat-dva nakon operacije... točno ne znam jer sam bila još relativno ošamućena od anestezije i nisam baš gledala na sat, ali to bi bilo tu negdje... sad kad bolje razmislim, možda je prošlo i više vremena... prvo sam imala onu famoznu vreću s pijeskom na trbuhu i to je trajalo nešto duže od pol sata... 

u biti, sad sam se sjetila da su mi bebicu donijeli jedno dva puta najmanje (prije nego su je ostavili za stalno) i probale smo dojiti, ali mala nikak nije htjela prihvatit sisu... negdje treći put kad mi ju je sestra donesla je počela sisati i onda je ostala kod mene... znači, ovo gore kaj sam napisala da ti je donesu za sat-dva najvjerojatnije je kriva procjena... ipak je malo duže...

sjećam se da kad sam imala prvi CR je to sve trajalo puno duže... nisu mi bebu nosili na podoje, i znam da sam spavala puno duže prije nego su mi malog donesli u kinderbet pored mene. ak me sjećanje ne vara, nije uopće bio sa mnom u šok-sobi, a malena je bila. 

pored mene je u šok-sobu došla cura koja je imala CR sa spinalnom, i njoj su bebu donijeli fakat jako brzo, tak da vjerujem da sve ovisi o tome kakvu si anesteziju imala... a i valjda ovisi o tome kak se mama osjeća...

na drugom carskom sam izgubila puno krvi, i maternica mi se nije htjela stisnuti dosta dugo tak da su me i te stvari dosta izmučile i možda bi bebu dobila i prije... makar, ponavljam, razlika je o par sati možda...

evo, sad čekam i treći carski...

nadam se da ti je ovaj moj zbrkani post ipak dao neke odgovore...

----------


## Cheerilee

> Moja je  prijateljica imala carski u prvome mjesecu, beba je bila skroz s njome (osim nekih pola sata poslije operacije dok su nju šivali nije, jer je dosta krvarila pa je nastala neka frka),



Ovdje se radilo s spinalnoj aesteziji....


Dakle mogu zaključiti ako je sve ok beba je odmah s tobom za stalno...

----------


## andreja

hvala vam cure... :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

da, tako je...

----------


## mrla

malo je off topic, ali ne mogu odoljeti...

bipsić, vidim da se familija povečava, pa čestitam!

----------


## Bipsić

množimo se, množimo... ne znam kam to vodi  :Razz: 
thx...

btw - i tebi sretno!




moram pitati, se mi možda znamo?

----------


## Cheerilee

> moram pitati, se mi možda znamo?


Neznam za Mrlu, al mi se znamo..... :Cool: 
Možda skužiš iz potpisa....... :Wink:

----------


## Bipsić

> Neznam za Mrlu, al mi se znamo.....
> Možda skužiš iz potpisa.......


čuj, razmišljala sam puno, ali... (plavuša)

a sad mi je palo na pamet... djeca su ti T i T?!

moramo se preseliti na pp prije nego nas opomenu...

----------


## srecica

> moramo se preseliti na pp prije nego nas opomenu...


 :Aparatic:

----------


## frankie 100

Hej
Eto i mene... Rodila sad sredinom šestog mjeseca. Bio carski rez. Porod filmski, ne mogu se požaliti, sve je prošlo super, i mogu ti reči da ti daju bebicu čim te dopelaju iz operacione sale; tj. odmah. Istina je da se ti još ne možeš gibati, a i dok počne popuštati spinalna, dakle čimm osjetiš prste najbolje da tražiš protiv bolova, ali lijepo je dok je bebica kraj tebe. Prvu noč (rodila sam popodne) normalno je da bebicu nadohranjuju, a ti zvoniš non stop. Naime, meni je prva noč bila koma... Kupala sam se u znoju, zlo mi je bilo, na povračanje išlo... Ali to treba preživjeti. Iskreno, nisam imala snage dojiti. Nakon 24 sata, uzimaju kateter i moraš se dignuti iz kreveta, normalno uz pomoč... To ti je to.. 
Tu pomoč uglavnom prestaje. Nakon kaj se digneš, trebala bi početi dojiti i sama se brinuti za svoje dijete. E tu, mili moji, kako koji... Meni je moram priznati bilo poprilično teško. Nisam baš dobila mlijeko, kaj da vam velim... Zvonila sam i molila za dohranu, a znate da to baš nije tako jednostavno... Malo ti nabiju odmah grižnju savjesti, onda žene plaču, djeca plaču... Jednostavno treba preživjeti tih pet dana u bolnici. Ako ko ima kakva pitanja; evo ja sam vam friška rodilja...

----------


## andreja

joj *frankie 100* čestitam od srca :Zaljubljen: .
baš ti hvala što si napisala svježe dojmove baš zbog toga jer i ja moram na CR,i živo me interesiralo sve u svezi toga. 
daj mi reci dal ta spinalna boli,ko ti je radio CR,kak je dugo trajalo i dal je istina da je iako ne osjećaš bol,jako neugodni osjećaj dok ti rade CR.
Znam da sad mislite da sam nekva mimoza-nisam jer zanjela sam ivf-om i bila nekoliko puta na punkciji na živo i pretrpjela stoički bol. samo me interesira...kaj sestre nisu htjele dati dohranu ili kaj? da nebude off topic kaj se sjetim budem te pitala preko pp ak mogu... :Smile:

----------


## frankie 100

Možeš, naravno!
Spinalna ne boli ništa, baš ništa. Treba se samo opustiti, i to ti je jedna obična injekcija onda. Carski rez mi nije bio neugodan. Mislim da sam inače primila poprilično sredstva za umirenje u toku cr, jer sam čim sam vidla sina, doslovce zadrijemala. Nemam uopče ružnih iskustava kaj se tiče cr. Carski su radili dr. Podoreški i dr. Muršić, kaj da velim, sve pohvale i njima s moje strane. Jako sam bila zadovoljna. Kaj se tiče dohrane i sestara, imaš stvarno divnih sestara, a imaš i onih manje divnih koje te praktički osuđuju radi toga jer moliš da ti dijete dohrane. Onda ispada da ga ne želiš dojiti, da si ovakva, onakva, a jednostavno te fizički iscrpi to kaj dijete visi po par sati na dojci. Znaš kak se veli, ljudi smo i svi smo različiti. Neki lakše podnose bol, neki teže, nekome mlijeko doslovce počinje teči nakon poroda, neki kao ja npr. peti dan nakon poroda provire dvije kapi... Kaj buš. Treba sam tu bolnicu preživjeti i sve bu ok, čim dojdeš doma. Sretno!!!

----------


## andreja

*frankie 100* hvala ti draga sve si rekla,sad nemam više pitanja... :Wink: 
nego ja danas bila u bolnici na ctg-u i otvorena sam 2cm,beba se spustila dosta nisko,i dr.Topličanec(sve pohvale na profesionalnosti,ljubaznosti i nježnom pregledu) veli da je sve spremno za porod i da vodenjak može puknuti svaki čas...bez da sam je išta pitala mi je predložila CR(znači da je moja gin.bila u pravu),ako plodna voda prije ne krene u ponedjeljak se dogovaramo kda će napraviti sekciju...mojoj malenoj se očito žuri... :Zaljubljen: 
cure držite mi fige...

----------


## Bipsić

frankie 100 čestitam!


mrla, kak je kod tebe? ima kaj?

----------


## Cheerilee

> frankie 100 čestitam!
> 
> 
> mrla, kak je kod tebe? ima kaj?




Potpis i na prvo  i drugo!

Mrla, kaj  ima?

----------


## mrla

pozdrav!
prvo, frankie 100, čestitam!

evo, rodila i ja! i to poprilično iznenadno... nakon 3 pregleda u bolnici (ono, ctg i pretgled svaki drugi dan), bez ikakvih trudova i sa sakroponiranim cervixom, otvorena tek 2cm, već sam mislila da se to nikad neće pokrenuti... 29.06. u 23.30h sam nekaj radila na kompu i skužila da mi nekaj curka (s tim da sam mislila da sam se malo upiškila u gaće), no onda su krenuli neki čudni bolovi ( ne kao u prvom porodu iz leđa u trbuh, nego me samo trbuh bolio)... još sam na internetu nabrzinu prosurfala dal bi to moglo biti to. malo me zbunjivala ta čudna bol, no kad sam skužila da je to sve u pravilnom razmaku (od 3 minute), probudila sam muža da mi "frizuru" zrihta i krenuli smo put bolnice... na pregledu je doktor ustanovio da sam skroz otvorena, no kao ima još vremena do poroda jer se beba nije spustila (to je bilo oko 00.30h), i nek mi daju drip koji sam odbila... nisu mi se dopali komentari babica, da kao doktora treba slušati jer on zna kaj treba da se porod ubrza, i slično... ali nije trebalo ništa ubrzavati jer sam rodila u 01h, lijepu djevojčicu! (znači sat i pol od pucanja vodenjaka i početka trudova). na kraju, ipak babice nisu bile loše, nego skroz ok.
istina, popucala sam od do (uz epiziotomiju)...
donirali smo matične stanice...

----------


## Cheerilee

Super mrla, čestitam!

Koja ekipa ti je bila na porodu?

----------


## frankie 100

Čestitam i ja tebi, mrla!
Znači čim sam se ja maknula, ti osvanula u rodilištu! Bravo! Čestitam ti i na načinu na koji si rodila, nema šta, prava žena  :Smile: )!

----------


## Bipsić

čestitam mrla!!!

----------


## mrla

hvala!

dr. Valpatić, a sestrama ne znam imena jer je sve bilo prebrzo... iako,  mislim da se jedna zvala Anica (tak joj je na džepu pisalo)

----------


## Cheerilee

Za dotičnog (on sad odnedavno radi..) sam dosad čula samo loše kritike, od dviju prijateljica i to dosta grrrr.......
Al valjda ovisi o "situaciji"......

----------


## Bipsić

> dr. Valpatić,


 
e on mi nije nikak simpatičan... nisam se puno morala susretati s njim, ali i ono kaj kaj mi se obratio mi je bilo previše...

----------


## Cheerilee

A kaj ćeš, mladi dr s faksa.........
Tj taman specijalizirao.....

----------


## frankie 100

Tip definitivno nije simpa kaj buš! Mislim da to nema baš veze s mladošću. Mlad je i dr. Škvorc mlađi, pa je baš simpa, kaj je je...

----------


## andreja

evo cure i mog iskustva iz ČK rodilišta...
dana 3.07. u 8.50h svijet je ugledala moja maza *UNA* teška 3350g i 47cm duga.u subotu u 3 i 40h mi je puknuo vodenjak,u 4.30 sam vec bila u radjaoni spojena na ctg s laganim trudovima i otvorena 2cm. zaprimio me dr.Valpatić o kojem imam samo riječi hvale...ljubazan,stručan,nježan kod pregleda...no kako su mi se trudovi počeli pojačavati tako mi je i tlak počeo divljati,a ja se u svakom trudu gušila.zahvaljujući dr.Valpatiću i dr.Radan odvedena sam na hitni carski rez i rodil svoje najveće blago! svaka čast osoblju operacione sale(bili su izrazito ljubazni),sestre na odjelu babinjača sve super osim jedene starije(jača žena s naočalama) izrazito bezobrazna i puna sebe,neznam kak se zove,ali mi je zbog nje kad je ona radila smjenu bilo jako grdo. no srećom jučer smo došle domeka(bili malo duže u bolnici jer je una dobila žuticu) pa se sve ružno odmah zaboravi,a sve ostalo mi je ostalo u lijepom sjećanju...

----------


## Cheerilee

> sve super osim jedene starije(jača žena s naočalama) izrazito bezobrazna i puna sebe,neznam kak se zove,ali mi je zbog nje kad je ona radila smjenu bilo jako grdo





Kao prvo čestitke na bebici!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


A dotična gospođa je i  meni dobro poznata, :Evil or Very Mad: 


a veliš Valpatić oke? Može biti.....
Ja nisam pisala na  temelju vlastitig iskustva  već poznanica, pa izgleda da je kako koji dan....... :Smile:

----------


## srecica

Andreja cestitke na bebici  :Heart: 
a kako to da si isla na kraju na hitni carski kad je carski bio planiran od ranije? Ovako je cak ispalo i puno bolje jer je porod zapoceo kad je beba bila spremna.

----------


## mrla

andreja, čestitam na prinovi!

a kaj se ove starije sestre tiče (ona premata i kupa bebače, ne?), nemam ovaj put apsolutno nikakav prigovor... no, sjećam je se nakon prvog poroda da je bila dosta gruba...

----------


## Bipsić

andreja čestitam!

----------


## andreja

> Andreja cestitke na bebici 
> a kako to da si isla na kraju na hitni carski kad je carski bio planiran od ranije? Ovako je cak ispalo i puno bolje jer je porod zapoceo kad je beba bila spremna.


 pukao mi je vodenjak prije termina sa 37+2,kad sam došla u rađaonu pripremili me za CR i ostavili u boxu da pričekam kaj prođu vizite i stigne dr Radan. no kak su se meni trudovi pojačavali tad mi je podivljao tlak,počela sam se sa svakim trudom gušiti. tako da je dr V nazvao dr R i rekao da moraju napraviti hitno CR.
Cure hvala na čestitkama!!

----------


## andreja

> andreja, čestitam na prinovi!
> 
> A kaj se ove starije sestre tiče (ona premata i kupa bebače, ne?), nemam ovaj put apsolutno nikakav prigovor... No, sjećam je se nakon prvog poroda da je bila dosta gruba...


 je to je ta!!!

----------


## srecica

Hvala ti na odgovoru, meni se cinilo kao da bi te pustili da rodis vaginalno da nije bilo tlaka, zato mi je bilo cudno.
Uzivaj u bebacu  :Heart:  i da brzo zaboravis ovaj neugodni dio iz rodilista.

----------


## frankie 100

> je to je ta!!!


Prvo, Andreja, čestitam od srca! Znači, riješila si se i ti. Super. Kaj se tiče dotične sestre s naočalama i ja potpisujem! Neću sad ništa opisivati, jer nema smisla nekoga anonimno blatiti, ali ni meni se uopće nije svidjela. E, pa drago mi je da je dr. Valpatić ok. Vidiš ti to kak držanje vara. Možda čovjek jednostavno ima to neko hladno držanje, pa ostavlja i loš dojam, a u biti sasvim je ok.

----------


## Adrijana

Joj i ja se sjećam sestre s naočalama, mada mi drugi put uopće nije smetala  :Smile: .

A dr. Valpatić mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju. Ma meni su svi drugi put bili super, glavno mi je bilo da odem što prije doma :Laughing:

----------


## Cheerilee

Helou Međimurke moje,
možda moje pitanje bude malo OT jer nije direktno vezano za rodilište, al je za čakovečke ginekologe....

Ja se vratila od ginekologa koji mijenja moju ginicu koja je na godišnjem i sva sam  :Shock: 
Naime, na temelju  nalaza s 17tj(cerviks spušten do pola rodnice), pa s 22tj cerviks uloživ za vršak prsta, nisko, i da ne nabrajam) ovo mi je treća T i u drugoj sam imala takve probleme al bez terapije pa sam  onda s 31tj završila u bolnici na infuziji do poroda...

Da skratim, sad sam na terapiji partus+spasmex+normabel, prepisala mi ih moja ginica u koju stvarno imam povjerenje,
ona se vraća krajem 7mj a ja tablete imam još za dva dana, pa sam otišla k njemu po recept da uzmem u ljekarni....
I sad me ovaj naribal ko balavicu da ja ni jedne od triju tableta nebi trebala piti, jer nema potrebe, da to nitko više ne pripsuje, da će mi dat recept i da mogu to dalje piti na vlastitu odgovorsnost....... :Shock:  :Shock: :-
Radi se o dr. J, hvalabogu što sad ima vlastitu ordinaciju i nema ga više u bolnici...

----------


## andreja

*Cheerilee* moja preporuka ti je da slušaš svoju gin.jer dotični drJ očito nema pojma...ja sam od njega pobjegla glavom bez obzira,a kad su drugi gin (moja sadašnja gin. i ginekolozi u ZG) čuli kako me liječio od neplodnosti padali su na guzice... :Laughing:

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Cheerilee* moja preporuka ti je da slušaš svoju gin.jer dotični drJ očito nema pojma...ja sam od njega pobjegla glavom bez obzira,a kad su drugi gin (moja sadašnja gin. i ginekolozi u ZG) čuli kako me liječio od neplodnosti padali su na guzice...



Hvala, nisam ni sumnjala da ću dobiti drugačiji odgovor!
Mislim, tako arogantan, bezosjećajan....pa neznam kud je baš izabral zanimanje ginekologa.....Ajme meni........
I sad mi još manje čudno što je ordinacija bila prazna, nigde žive duše......

----------


## sikica

POOOZDRAVV!!!!!
Ja samo polako iščitavam, pratim i pripremam se...nije mi ništa novo previše, ali svejedno....  :Smile:

----------


## jkuntic

evo i mene! 
bok andreja!

Također sam rodila u čakovcu..i meni je porod bio zakon.
Ukratko- procurila sam u ponoc i čekala trudove a od njih ništa...barem ne oni jaki... otišla sam na kontrolu..i dali mi antibiotik zbog puknuća vodenjaka ,...da nebi doiobila neku infekciju..i poslali su me u sobu sa stolčekom... i tamo... su mi probušili još jednom vodenjak...  bezbolno i super... trudovu su počeli ...iskreno nisam ih baš nešta osjećala... do zadnjih 20 valjda...
svi su bili nejednake jačine..nejednakog razmaka... znači potpuno prirodno...bez tableta i dripa.. 

Muž i ja smo bili u toj sobici... sestre i doktoricu nismo ni vidli.. vješala sam se ko majmun ako me bolilo po instrumentima.. legla na strunjaću, hopsala po lopti,....nitko nam nije smetao..dok ja nisam pocela urlikat da me boli.... .. otvorena 9 cm---super... i imala sam nagon na tiskanje ...rekli su mi da stisnem jednom..i premjestili me na stolcek.... tamo sam stisnula dva puta--- i DORA je bila vani.... 

ovo mi je drugi porod i odusevljena sam i doktoricom Topličanec..... i sestrama ...ma mrak... e da malo sam pukla... doktorica je zasila i ja sam hodala..odma.....perfektno... 
i uz to imala sam plan poroda isprintan sa rodinog foruma plus natuknice...

i na samom porodu je bio mladi dr. škvorc...ma zakon je bio....

----------


## Bipsić

jkuntic - baš mi je drago kaj si imala super porod!
čestitam na bebici!

----------


## andreja

*jkuntic* dal mi nismo bile skupa u sobi ? :Rolling Eyes: 
vidim da ti se kcerkica zove Dora,a po potpisu pretpostavljam da jesi ti... :Smile:

----------


## Adrijana

> POOOZDRAVV!!!!!
> Ja samo polako iščitavam, pratim i pripremam se...nije mi ništa novo previše, ali svejedno....


Nisam znala da čekaš bebicu  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Cheerilee

Imam pitanjce; vi koje ste friško rodile vaginalno, dal na krevetu/stolčiću svejedno...
Što ste imale obućeno? Spavaćicu  znam  da jeste, zanima me dal se sad smije imati podkošulja za dojenje ili grudnjak za dojenje ispod?!

Jer je meni oba puta sestra na prijemu rekla da mogu imat samo spavaćicu, niš ispod....

----------


## sikica

> Nisam znala da čekaš bebicu



DAAAAAAAA...draga Adrijanice...izgleda da ćemo i dečeca dobiti u ekipu!!!!!!!!!! Samo da sve prođe ok....

----------


## Adrijana

> DAAAAAAAA...draga Adrijanice...izgleda da ćemo i dečeca dobiti u ekipu!!!!!!!!!! Samo da sve prođe ok....


Sve će biti super! 
Dečec  :Heart:

----------


## mrla

> Imam pitanjce; vi koje ste friško rodile vaginalno, dal na krevetu/stolčiću svejedno...
> Što ste imale obućeno? Spavaćicu  znam  da jeste, zanima me dal se sad smije imati podkošulja za dojenje ili grudnjak za dojenje ispod?!
> 
> Jer je meni oba puta sestra na prijemu rekla da mogu imat samo spavaćicu, niš ispod....


Ja sam imala samo spavačicu... Nisam ni razmišljala o grudnjaku... Njega sam stavila kad je mlijeko krenulo teći (nakon 2 dana). Baš mi je odgovaralo da me ništa ne tiska. 
A kaj će ti na porodu grudnjak?

----------


## mrla

jkuntic, čestitke na bebici!

----------


## Cheerilee

> A kaj će ti na porodu grudnjak?


Kaj će mi?!
Hm, navikla sam da ga imam skroz (nisam ga imala jedino na prvom i drugom porodu od kako sam ga počela nosit..)...
Nekako se ugodnije osjećam s grudnjakom, šta ja znam... :Wink:

----------


## srecica

Ako ti to nesto znaci, ja sam imala grudnjak na porodu ... zasto nemam pojma  :Smile:  ostao je na meni, nitko me nije gnjavio da ga skinem.

----------


## jkuntic

> *jkuntic* dal mi nismo bile skupa u sobi ?
> vidim da ti se kcerkica zove Dora,a po potpisu pretpostavljam da jesi ti...


bile smo zajedno u sobi...heheheh  barem cemo ovako ostat u kontaktu..... ako nista drugo.... kad budes u setnji oko trga javi se.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andreja

> bile smo zajedno u sobi...heheheh  barem cemo ovako ostat u kontaktu..... ako nista drugo.... kad budes u setnji oko trga javi se..


 oki-doki! :Bye:

----------


## Cheerilee

Upravo sam na tv-u vidjela;
Donacija Hrvatskog telekoma za čakovečko rodilište, za nabavu uređaja za fototerapiju!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Moji su oboje imali žuticu, pa su ti uređaji bili super jer su bili skroz samnom (nisu ih odnosili na sunčanje..)!
Tak da sve pohvale! :Klap:

----------


## andreja

I moja je imala žuticu i sunčali su ju tim aparatom u našoj sobi u svom krevetiću.prednost tog aparata je što djete možeš normalno primiti na ruke i dojiti,jer ima  cijev koja seže do kreveta...

----------


## Riana

super!

----------


## curly mama

> I moja je imala žuticu i sunčali su ju tim aparatom u našoj sobi u svom krevetiću.prednost tog aparata je što djete možeš normalno primiti na ruke i dojiti,jer ima  cijev koja seže do kreveta...


yes, super je taj aparat! i moj mali princ se sunčao!

nego, došla sam vas malo škicnuti...sretno, drage trudnice!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sikica

Cheerilee..i naša beba stiže u listopadu  :Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Cheerilee..i naša beba stiže u listopadu



Super! :Klap: 

Naša će izgleda ipak u rujnu (nadam se podkraj...ne ranije), nekak joj se jako žuri,  :Cool:

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ima netko da je nedavno ležao  na odjelu nakon 32.tj trudnoće?
Zanima me dal se ide na ginekologiju ili na porođajni  odjel?

----------


## andreja

ja nisam ležala na odjelu,ali znam dvije žene koje su ležele u rodilištu jedna je bila 34tt,druga 36tt.

----------


## Cheerilee

> ja nisam ležala na odjelu,ali znam dvije žene koje su ležele u rodilištu jedna je bila 34tt,druga 36tt.



To  bi bio porođajni odjel, jel?
Tam di su i žene poslije poroda,   lijevo od rađaone...?!

----------


## Riana

prva sobau rodilištu  je "rezervirana" za trudnice pred sam kraj  :Smile:

----------


## curly mama

> Ima netko da je nedavno ležao  na odjelu nakon 32.tj trudnoće?
> Zanima me dal se ide na ginekologiju ili na porođajni  odjel?


hej, pa tek sad vidim ovo...
je sve o.k.?

----------


## Cheerilee

> hej, pa tek sad vidim ovo...
> je sve o.k.?


Ej, je je zasad sve ok.... :Very Happy: 
Uspjela izgurati bez  bolnice, :Yes: 
Evo me u 33.tj,  do 20.9. sam na terapijii, a onda "može krenuti svaki čas".... :Heart:

----------


## zrinska

Moja iskustva od pred godinu i nešt sasvim ok, štoviše super...Pa me pomalo iznenadio članak... Sve skoro pa mamice...Držite se...Pozzz
http://www.vecernji.hr/regije/istrag...-clanak-189418

----------


## Cheerilee

I   moja su iskustva dobra,
ali nisam iznenađena člankom, nimalo....

----------


## curly mama

> I   moja su iskustva dobra,
> ali nisam iznenađena člankom, nimalo....


potpisujem...

----------


## Poslid

Pa priča se o tome već godinama samo što se ništa ne poduzima. A trebalo bi :/

----------


## m.m.s

moja seka rodila pred 3 mj, užas užas živi samo zbog babice i to neke s kratkom plavom kosom mislim da ima više od 40... bezobrazna do bola!!!! zbog nje sestra pada u nesvjest i malome padaju otkucaji!!!!
prvi porod, još doma puknuo vodenjak, i čekala da trudovi budu svake 3 min, i vozimo ju u čk bolnicu, zaprimaju mladi škvorc i stari škvorc, i ta babica!, odmah pregled, ct i ležite od 02:30 do...
oko 8 uj seka po 3 put nekoga zove jer ju ostavili samu od kad je došla, i dolazi ta babica i veli nismo gluhe kaj zvonite kaj ludi, seka veli mislim da mi beba ide van!!! ova se nasmije i natrag na kavicu, i mrmalja to si ti misliš.... i da za oko 3-4 min seka pada u nesvejest i počinje cviliti aparat za djetetove otkucaje, ova nije znala di joj je glava di noge, ta babica.... i svi doktori dotrče al svi jer se baš smijena mjenjala.... i nakon 10 min izlazi škvorc stari, valpatic, topličanec, i ta babica.... i da se nakon toga čuje dernjava na putu do njihove prostorije za kavu!!!!!
zbog njezinog ponašanja prema pacijenticama, i problemu koji je onda vec bio kolko sam čula 4... onaj tj... al hvala svim doktorima  a najviše najboljem marku!!! koji je nov, mlad, a nadseve jako dobar doktor kaj se tiče svega!!!! svaka mu čast!!!! želimo još takvih, a čim manje takvih babica kojim treba uzeti istog trena licencu!!!!! zato djevojke sretno ak naletite na......  sve su ok i dobre al ova!!!!!!..... neeeee

----------


## lucky.

Upravo sam pročitala sve vaše postove na temu rodilišta u Čakovcu, jer i meni je termin kroz 2 tjedna, pa iako imam već bezbrojne informacije, opet me idalje sve zanima  :Smile: . 
I odlučila se registrirati i sve vas lijepo pozdraviti, korisno mi je čitati vaše priče i iskustva.
Ovih dana idem na zadnji pregled i uzv k gin. i jedva čekam da čujem što će mi reći...

I pitanje ...kako si složit slikicu tu?

----------


## zrinska

Lucky  pozzz...

sretno!!!!!

----------


## andreja

curke koje ste bile na carskom rezu...
moja kolegica je rodila lani CR,i sad prije nekoliko dana ju je posjetio USKOK vezano uz mito u čk rodilištu...
da li vas je ko kaj ispitivao u svezi toga.naime ja sam rodila isto CR srećom nisam nikoga mitila(ipak je to njihov posao),ali njoj je dotični dr.(neću ga imenovat) otvoreno rekao da CR košta toliko i toliko.naime "navodno" (nije pouzdan izvor) da su se javile 83 žene koje tvrde da im je dotični naplatio CR...ako je to off topić slobodno me moderatori izbrišu,neću se ljutiti. :Smile:  samo me zanimaju vaša iskustva i komentari...

----------


## Cheerilee

Mislim  da svi znamo o kojem se doktoru radi...... :Yes: 
I baš mi je drago da će se napokon stati na kraj svemu tome (barem se nadam...),
pogotovo njegovoj aroganciji.... :Klap:

----------


## andreja

no pa kaj je *Cheerilee* ti si još 2u1??? :Smile: 
slažem se u potpunosti s tobom.

----------


## Cheerilee

> no pa kaj je *Cheerilee* ti si još 2u1???




Jesam,jesam...... :Laughing: 
Sad sam 36tj..... Ne pijem više nikakve tablete, ne mirujem neš previše pa može krenuti svaki čas....
Mada nemam baš nikakav osjećaj da bum skoro krenula put Čk rodilišta...... :Cool: 

Jedino se nadam da budem ipak probala porod na stolčiću...... :Yes:

----------


## andreja

ej draga želim ti da čim duže ostanete 2u1,da sve prođe u najboljem redu i sve ostalo kaj si sama želiš!!! :Yes:

----------


## frogy

Kojem? Može inicijal? Ne mogu nikak stkontati tko bi to bio....

----------


## zrinska

ajd drage pustite bapske priče i razglabanja...Ima i tračak nade u čk rodilištu. Ja vidim puno pozitive, zato mislite i vi pozitivno!

----------


## Cheerilee

Zna li netko da li dotični doktor radi ili ne (pošto je pod istragom..)?!

----------


## Poslid

Ja svima predlažem da zaboravite na doktore i da svoje želje oko poroda kažete primalji.
Ionako je porod najbolji kad je prisutna samo primalja, a doktori su čim dalje.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja baš nemam neke ekstra želje, osim nomalnog ponašanja i bez pametovanja tamo... :Mad: 
i neke dr-e nebih voljela na porodu..... :Smile: 

A i neke babice su mi tako-tako, reklo bi se ; kak vjetar puše.... Baš sam se prije nekoliko tjedana neugodno iznenadila kolko jedna osoba može biti "dvolična".....
U subotu nije bilo šefa, pa sam sama vezala pojaseve za ctg, i još me naribala kaj sam došla u osam navečer (a bila sam tako naručena dan prije...).. Čak  je rekla zašto sam legla na čisti krevet a ne na onaj di je već žena ležala prije men.... :Shock: 
Kad sam u utorak došla na kontrolu, bio im i šef - ista sestra i sve puca od ljubaznosti.... Mislim.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andreja

> ajd drage pustite bapske priče i razglabanja...Ima i tračak nade u čk rodilištu. Ja vidim puno pozitive, zato mislite i vi pozitivno!


 pa nisu to bapske priče,več je to istina... :Cool: ,dapače ja sam bila zadovoljna doktorima u čk rodilištu,i nemam zamjerke,jedino bi se jedna sestra za bebe (sestra Bes)mogla malo spustiti na zemlju i biti puuuno ljubaznija i više na raspolaganju,sve ostale sestre su mi bile ok!!!

----------


## zrinska

Andreja čula i ja, štoviše znam da kolegica platila, nažalost. Samo sam htjela dati do znanja da ima i dobrica koje tamo rade. Imala i ja bliski susret sa sestrom u rodilištu, nažalost.

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo mene iz Čk bolnice,
od petka u noći sam na odjelu ginekologije (imala sam neke trudiće koji su u subotu nestali....) i ležim na odjelu ginekologije, jer je na porođajnom totalna  ludnica, gužva strašna pa žene poslije poroda jedno vrijeme provode u rađaoni......
Uglavnom zaprimila me dr. Berkopić, drugo ime bi joj moglo biti "nježnost"  :Evil or Very Mad: , mislim da gori pregled nisam prošla u životu, bila je tolko gruba kaj to nebreš vjerovati....  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Užas!!!!!
Nisam ni znala da ona radi gore.....

----------


## curly mama

> Evo mene iz Čk bolnice,
> od petka u noći sam na odjelu ginekologije (imala sam neke trnaudiće koji su u subotu nestali....) i ležim na odjelu ginekologije,


znači u bolnici si. nadam se da bude sve o.k. s tobom i bebicom. još  malo...  :Heart:  



> Uglavnom zaprimila me dr. Berkopić, drugo ime bi joj moglo biti "nježnost" , mislim da gori pregled nisam prošla u životu, bila je tolko gruba kaj to nebreš vjerovati.... 
> Užas!!!!!
> Nisam ni znala da ona radi gore.....


ma daj, baš sam iznenađena. stvarno. 
pa jesi joj skrenula pažnju tipa "auch!!!" ili sl.?

----------


## Cheerilee

Ma jesam, al nije ona to niš registrirala...
I još je napisala da sam došla zbog grčeva a ne trudova,
pa su mi u subotu ujutro radili urinokulturu, hrpu briseva i štajaznam jer se kao takvi grčevi mogu javiti od neke infekcije.... :Rolling Eyes: 
I zato sad nebrem doma, moram pričekati nalaze.....

I niš, sad sam u bolnici i čekam....... :Mad:

----------


## Ginger

*Cheerilee* a tu te moram tražiti, a?
baš mi žao za pregled i što je takva gužva
nadam se da budete vas dvoje ok
kad bi mogla doma, ak je sve ok?

----------


## Cheerilee

> *Cheerilee* a tu te moram tražiti, a?
> baš mi žao za pregled i što je takva gužva
> nadam se da budete vas dvoje ok
> kad bi mogla doma, ak je sve ok?




Da, da i tu sam.... :Grin: 
Ako bude sve ok (tj. ako budu nalazi danas do vizite mogla bih danas...), a i nadam se tomu jer je sve stalo i trudovi i trudići..... :Wink: 
A i nerade mi ni uzv, ni pregled, ni ctg.... Niš samo ležim.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ginger

pa onda se nadam da ideš doma
samo ležati je ljepše u vlastitom krevetu
 :Kiss:  i drž se

----------


## Cheerilee

> ajd drage pustite bapske priče i razglabanja...Ima i tračak nade u čk rodilištu. Ja vidim puno pozitive, zato mislite i vi pozitivno!



Evo ja se upravo vratila iz  bolnice, imogu smao reći; katastrofa, jad i bijeda, svi neljubazni (mogla bih se raspisati al ipak ću se suzdržati..) - čast izuzecima, al opće stanje na odjelu je očajno!  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: 
Možda zato je baš ovaj tjedan dana kak sam ležala tamo nije bilo šefa pa se nezna "ko pije ko plaća", al nadam se da za koji dan dok idem roditi nebudem zatekla takvu situaciju, jer onda rađe rodim doma..... :Yes:

----------


## Bipsić

drago mi je da si došla doma... a nije mi drago zbog tvojih loših iskustava...

a čuj draga, ti ionak rađaš ekspresno, pa kaj bi ti falilo da to doma obaviš?  :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

Pa čuj, razmišljala sam o tome.... :Cool: 
Ako bude kojim slučajem dežurna Dr. Berkopić (valjda slobodno pišem ime) kad dođem rađati, sigurno neću ući u rađaonu, nema teorije.....
Ta me više nebu takla. :Mad: 
Al u ponedjeljak se vraća šef pa bu valjda više reda, a do tada bum valjda 2u1... :Yes: 

Neradi se o tome da sam ja osjetljiva, ali čisto neki ljubazan odnos nebi bio naodmet, kako sam i napisala ranije, čast izuzecima....
Neki se slikaju po novinama i predstavljaju se kao ljubazni, stručni, spremni saslušat ženu, a danas (isto kao i prije 8tj) sam bila svjedok vike i galame koju je priredila jedna od babica tamo,  a slovi kao jedna od onih koja spada i "dream team"..... :Rolling Eyes: 
Bit će da je ljubazna samo prema onima koje poznaje.....

----------


## frankie 100

> Pa čuj, razmišljala sam o tome....
> Ako bude kojim slučajem dežurna Dr. Berkopić (valjda slobodno pišem ime) kad dođem rađati, sigurno neću ući u rađaonu, nema teorije.....
> Ta me više nebu takla.
> Al u ponedjeljak se vraća šef pa bu valjda više reda, a do tada bum valjda 2u1...
> 
> Neradi se o tome da sam ja osjetljiva, ali čisto neki ljubazan odnos nebi bio naodmet, kako sam i napisala ranije, čast izuzecima....
> Neki se slikaju po novinama i predstavljaju se kao ljubazni, stručni, spremni saslušat ženu, a danas (isto kao i prije 8tj) sam bila svjedok vike i galame koju je priredila jedna od babica tamo,  a slovi kao jedna od onih koja spada i "dream team".....
> Bit će da je ljubazna samo prema onima koje poznaje.....



Ne brini se.... Mislim da su svi sad tamo malo pod stresom zbog istrage oko mita i sl... Bu ih prošlo... Tresla se brda rodio se miš. Nikom se nikaj neće desiti, i za neko vrijeme sve će biti po starom... Sretno!!!

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ne brini se.... Mislim da su svi sad tamo malo pod stresom zbog istrage oko mita i sl... Bu ih prošlo... Tresla se brda rodio se miš. Nikom se nikaj neće desiti, i za neko vrijeme sve će biti po starom... Sretno!!!


A gle ja sam tamo došla jer sam očito imala neke komplikacije u trudnoći i ni najmanje me ne zanima tko je pod  stresom, tko pod istragom, sami si zakuhali pa nek snose posljedice....

S time da je dotični Dr. kojeg se istražuje bio i ljubazan i korektan (jako sam se iznenadila njegovom ljubaznošću, čak štoviše bila sam u  :Shock: )
- grubost liječnice koja me zaprimila nema veze s  istragom
- neljubaznost babice koja se jučer derala po rađaoni također nema veze sa istragom (razljutila ju neka romkinja..) 

Nisam ja tamo došla da netko istresa svoj bijes i nervozu na mene. 

*Ne očekujem da me se perom gladi, al čisto malo više ljubaznosti bilo bi dovoljno.....* :Yes:

----------


## zrinska

Mila Cheerilee ja samo nagađam o imenima (može pp), ne znam na kog ide, ali prije godinu i kusur stanje bilo isto. Sramotno što je jedna kava dovoljna za lijepe riječi i ljubaznost. Nažalost

----------


## frankie 100

Ma je Cherilee, imaš pravo. I ja sam rodila u šestom mjesecu i isto tako je bilo svašta. Nisam baš mogla odmah dojiti, pa sam molila dohranu.... Da ti ne pričam... Pojedine babice su se prema meni ponašale kao prema mačehi koja truje svoje dijete. S tim da moram napomenuti da su im pedijatrice rekle da mi dohranjuju bebu. Neke su ga nahranile, tak da je bil zadovoljan i prospavao po dva tri sata, a dvije babice (točno sam znala dok je bila njihova smjena) su mu dale tek toliko da su ga rasrdile. Možeš si misliti kakvi su mi bili dani i noći u rodilištu. Dok su ove dvije bile dežurne moje malo zlato je cijelu noć plakalo... Kaj se tiče doktora, isto tako, dotični doktor koji je navodno pod istragom, bio je savršeno ljubazan, korektan i drag prema meni a da mu nisam davala nikakvo mito. Carski rez je obavio dr. Podoreški, isto tako bez ikakvog mita i ne znam čega... Čak me je i došel pogledati i popričati sa mnom nakon operacije, i ja sam mu rekla da mu moram neku sitnicu dati u znak zahvalnosti. Odmah mi je napomenuo da ne prima novce i sl. Eto...

----------


## Cheerilee

Ma muka mi ječim se sjetim da moram ići tam roditi...   :Rolling Eyes: 
Dvaputa sam rodila tamo i bila sam stvarno zadovoljna al neznam, sad kao da stvari idu na gore a ne na bolje... :Shock: 
Badava njima obnavljaju odjele, opremaju ih novitetima i sl. kad osoblje postaje sve neljubaznije.....
Neznam dal da uopće tražim porod na stolčiću kad dođem... :Mad: 

Sad samo ležim i molim se da porod ne krene prije ponedjeljka jer tada se (mislim barem) vraća Dr. Škvorc pa bu i malo više reda na odjelu.... Nadam se da neće krenut ranije, jer ovo kaj sam doživjela ovih dana stvarno je užasno za jednu ženu pred porod....

Dobro je kad dođeš, rodiš, i gotovo...
Al pošto sam ležala na ginekologiji (na porođajnom nije bilo mjesta..) i svako malo odlazila u rađaonu na pregled i ctg svašta sam doživjela, nešto  se dogodilo meni nešto drugim ženama...... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo, od prijetećeg prijevremenog poroda stigli mi i do 38.tj pa se u petak trebam javiti u Ginekološku ambulantu, u novoj bolnici, na kontrolu.... :Yes: 

Znade li netko (od vas frišekih koje ste  rodile) u kolko sati treba doći? 7 ili 8? Sestra od ginice mi je davala uputnice i rekla kad da se javim, al zaboravih..... Tipično trudnički.... :Grin:

----------


## Bipsić

još buš ti do termina dogurala draga!

----------


## Cheerilee

> još buš ti do termina dogurala draga!




Joj,  nebi hvala...... :Grin: 
Predugo mi je još to.... :Cool: 
Ovo čekanje me izluđuje, i sad stalno razbijam glavu na koju ekipu budem naletila.... :Rolling Eyes: 
Ma....

----------


## curly mama

ma draga, daj se opusti! sve bude onako kak treba biti. koja god ekipa da bude! nitko tebe ne bude porodio, već budeš ti rodila svoju bebu. pusti neka sve ide svojim tijekom. ovo ti je treći put i već otprilike znaš kak sve to ide. izbori se i jasno izgovori ono što želiš. bude li se neko bahatio ili radio psihozu koja ti ne odgovara, zamoli muža (ili ko bude ti već u pratnji) da smiri situaciju.
puno ovisi i o tebi samoj i o tome kako se postaviš. budi ljubazna ali odlučna.

evo, primjer, na odjelu, nakon što rodiš, sestre stvarno znaju biti bez manira i sasvim nepotrebno drske. ja sam bila presretna što sam držala svoje dijete u naručju i nitko mi nije mogao pokvariti taj feeling. pitala sam se mrze li te žene same sebe, svoj posao i život...jednostavno mi je ih je bilo žao. jer ja sam tu još samo par dana a one će iz dana u dan ulaziti i izlaziti iz te sobe, frkati nosom, bahatiti se, preokretati očima...tužnog li života! 
generalno, moja su iskustva pozitivna, ali neke me stvari užasno smetaju. ma nije to samo u rodilištima! to pomanjkanje kulture i vještine ophođenja s ljudima toliko nedostaje u našem društvu. ako to već ne dolazi prirodno, takve stvari treba učiti. postoje danas seminari i razne edukacije.
grozno je kad naiđeš na nekulturu na šalteru, u dućanu, na poreznoj...ali u bolnici, u spavaćici ili još gore- gola...ili nakon nekoliko sati trudova, ma kak se možeš osjećati- jadno, bespomoćno i poniženo u najmanju ruku. znam da se neke žene tada nisu u stanju boriti za sebe. ali mislim da bi i tada trebale...iz petnih žila!

----------


## Bipsić

curly mama - jako lijepo si to rekla...

----------


## Cheerilee

Je je, kovrčava, lijepo rečeno.... :Yes: 
Ma kod mene nije upitan strah od porođaja već od tog odnosa osoblja prema meni (i drugim ženama...).... :Rolling Eyes: 
Al evo, upravo me zval mm, šef se vratil pa sam mirnija.... Mogu odahnuti, sad bu valjda više reda..... :Klap: 

Idem u petak oko 10 u gin.ambulantu na kontrolu, ako ne krene ranije..... :Wink: 
Joj, klinci su već nestrpljivi kad će beba.... :Love:

----------


## curly mama

> Ma kod mene nije upitan strah od porođaja već od tog odnosa osoblja prema meni (i drugim ženama...)....


znam, tak sam i skužila.

samo hrabro...i sretno!

----------


## frankie 100

> Joj,  nebi hvala......
> Predugo mi je još to....
> Ovo čekanje me izluđuje, i sad stalno razbijam glavu na koju ekipu budem naletila....
> Ma....


Ma neš valjda naletila na dr. Berkopić... A meni su svi ostali bili jako ok, i Muršić, i Podoreški, i Radanica (s njima sam u rodilištu najviše kontaktirala, jer su ostali bili na GO)... Jedino mi se zamerila Topličancova.. Dok sam se spremala već doma, jer mi me Muršić rekel da bum išla sutra doma, ujutro je došla ona na vizitu drito s godišnjeg. Meni nalazi nekaj nisu bili dobri s urinokulturom, ali i Muršić i Podoreški su rekli da bu sve ok uz antibiiotik i da idem doma. Na viziti ujutro Topličancova mrtva hladna grune da ne mogu ići doma dok ona ne vidi nalaze (zamisli ti to... ONA). Ja sam rekla da su mi ova dvojica rekli da mogu doma piti antibiotike, i da se događa kod carskih da nisu bajni nalazi urinokulture. Hladno me je odmerila i rekla: "Dok JA vidm nalaze!". Moš si mislit.. Velika šefica... Pa kaj su ovi dva bedaki koji niš ne znaju ili kaj? Svijet mi se skoro srušil... NE IDEM DANAS DOMA!!! Ronila sam suze ko luda... Dobro kaj je Muršić bil tam, sredio kaj su nalazi odmah došli (a nisu bili bajni), dal mi antibiotike i pustil me doma... Inače bi valjda obnorela tam. Kaj se tiče babica, tu baš nikaj nebreš izbjeći, nažalost...

----------


## Cheerilee

Za Dr. B. imam specijalni poklon, ali tek nakon poroda..... :Grin: 
Čisto da mi srce bude na mjestu...

----------


## zrinska

Tak  je! prvo se ti porodi...a onda ostalo...nadam se da bu kretko i lipo sve završilo...Naravno i svakako  se pohvali s prinovom :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

Evo, vratila se ja s kontrole...
U rodilištu sam bila, ne u ambulanti.....
I kaj, jednio mogu reći; Red, rad i disciplina! I  svi ljubazni, ajme  meni.... :Cool: 
Bit će  da je u ovom slučaju istinita ona; "Kad mačke nema, miševi kolo vode"!!!! :Laughing: 

Sto i jedan naspram onoga od prošlog tjedna.... :Smile:

----------


## zrinska

Cheerilee rodila malog Tomu...Čestitke!!!!!

----------


## Bipsić

da, rekla je da je bilo lagano, brzo i super!
čestitam i ovdje!
i čekamo da se javi da čujem dojmove iz prve ruke...

----------


## Cheerilee

> Cheerilee rodila malog Tomu...Čestitke!!!!!




Evo Zrinska vas obavijestila,  :Yes: 


Eto, naš dečkić se rodio u subotu ujutro,
porod je bio lagan i brz, ekipa na porodu isto super.... :Very Happy: 

Bila sam sama u rađaoni, i to u onoj sobi sa stolčićem pa smo bili u miru unutra (mm bio samnom...).
Nisam rodila na stolčicu, već na novom krevetu kojeg imaju - krevet je električni, ima jedno desetak položaja u koje se može staviti.  Pa su mi tik pred sam izgon stavili krevet u položaj "stolčića" bez da sam morala silaziti dolje.... :Yes: 

Babice su mi masirale međicu toplim uljem prije i za vrijeme izgona pa nije bila potrebna epiziotomija....

Na porođajnom odjelu isto sve ok, sobe su dvokrevetne, bebe su s mamama 24sata, u sobi ih pregledava pedijatrica, kupa ih se tu, mjenjaju se im pelene, vaganje isto u sobi....
Mog su dečkića nosili jedino na uzv kukova, i to su ga vratili za 15minuta....


Uglavnom, zadovoljna sam svime. :Klap:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ah da,
mi smo još u bolnici, sutra idemo doma.... :Yes: 

Ako imate pitanja, pitajte slobodno......
 :Wink:

----------


## Bipsić

baš mi je drago kaj je sve prošlo tak super!

----------


## zrinska

Daješ volju svojim poztitivnim iskustvom :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Daješ volju svojim poztitivnim iskustvom




Samo naprijed!!!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## andreja

*cheerilee* čestitke na malom TOMI!!!! :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Poslid

Moje velike čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Riana

Čestitke!

----------


## sikica

Čestitkama se pridružujem i ja!!! HIP HIP HUUUUURA!!! Za naše dečke  :Smile: 

I mi se rodili..danas nam je mjesec dana...

Ja osobno imam svake pohvale. Ima nas svakakvih..i nas rodilja i njih djelatnika,vidi se izuzetan napredak kroz ovih mojih osam godina rađanja, u mediscinskom pristupu i ljudskom stavu.
Sva četiri poroda obavila sam u Čakovcu i nijednom nisam požalila i i uvijek bi ponovno odabrala Čakovec.

----------


## curly mama

*sikica*, četvrtooo!!! ma svaka čast!  :Klap:   :Cool: 

čestitam vam cure na prinovama.  :Heart:

----------


## sikica

curly...hvala..hvala...četiri poroda...troje žive djece...ali to ne znaći da možda ipak nećemo doći i do broja četiri...  :Smile: 
samo se pitam gdje ćemo spavati, ali to je ionako manje bitno  :Smile:

----------


## andreja

dr. Muršić je danas uhićen zbog primanja mita...

----------


## zrinska

Čula mi ja i novinari se raspisali...pitanje dal će se tu stati ili ne...

----------


## andreja

živi bili pa vdjeli!!! al nadam se da tu nije kraj! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Poslid

Pogledajte temu  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

> Drip i prokidanje vodenjaka ću nadam se uspjeti izbjeći.


to se i ja nadam da ću izbjeći.

od  :Heart:  čeatitke na bebi 
i ja imam u planu rodit na stolčiću pa se nadam da ću to i uspijeti al u Varaždinu.

pozdrav malome međimurcu  :Love:

----------


## katarinam

> Pogledajte temu


sve super al meni je to već kasno pošto mi je termin u 4 mjesecu al se nadam da će biti zainteresiranih, Šteta što nije bilo malo prije organizirano pa bi otišla

----------


## Poslid

Katarinam, planiramo napraviti i jednu Malu radionicu za trudnice, vjerojatno u 2. mjesecu. Predviđeno je da to bude radionica od cca 3 sata. Neće se stići sve obraditi ali preporučam za one koje ne mogu upasti u grupu.

Javit ću svakako termin.

----------


## katarinam

Puno hvala.  javi termin

----------


## Poslid

*Mala Rodina radionica za trudnice - kreativna, zanimljiva, opuštajuća*

Drage trudnice,
obavještavamo vas da će se 05.03.2011. (subota) u Čakovcu, održati Mala Rodina radionica za trudnice. 
Radionica je namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. U grupu ćemo primiti 10 trudnica.
Ovom radionicom željeli bismo vam obogatiti i olakšati trudničke dane te omogućiti poseban doživljaj trudnoće i porođaja kao prirodnih i fizioloških, a ujedno jedinstvenih i posebnih stanja koja mijenjaju život žene i obitelji.
Radionica će se održati u prostoru prostoru ACT Čakovec, Novakova, Stari Hrast, prvi kat.
Vrijeme održavanja radionica je od 17 do 20.30 sati (s pauzama).
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se do popunjavanja grupe, a najkasnije do 04.ožujka, radnim danom od 9-18 h na tel. 098 948 9907.
________________________________________

Radionica prati tijek trudnoće i sastoji se sljedećih tema:

-	spolnost kroz trudnoću, porođaj i dojenje 
-	Fiziologija trudnoće, zdrava prehrana i način života
-	Fiziologija porođaja i utjecaji na nju
-	Porođaj – očekivanja i planovi 
-	Poslijeporođajno razdoblje i dojenje 

Poželjno je doći u udobnoj odjeći te ponijeti jastuk ili prostirku da se možete što udobnije smjestiti, odnosno bilo što drugo s čime ćete se osjećati ugodnije. 
Radionica je besplatna!
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## curly mama

di ste mamice?  :Heart: 
dajte malo friških vijesti iz rodilišta!!!!

----------


## nikic

Bok! Mi smo novi na forumu! Nikić je rođeni 26.12.2010. i ima starijeg brata od 5 god. obojica su rođeni u Čk. Prvi porod mi je prošao super,porodio me dr. Muha za kojeaga imam samo riječi hvale,jer je sve učinio kako bi mi olakšao tako da i nisam imala pretjerane bolove. drugi porod mi je bio kraći,ali i bolniji. trajao bi i kraće i brže,jer sam u bolnicu stigla 8 cm otvorena,ali je na nesreću bila dežurna dr. Berkopić koja je sestri izjavila nakon pregleda da će pričekati dr. Topličanec jer se njoj više neda izigravati toga cirkusa. i tako sam ja čekala 2 sata s bolnim trudovima da dođe dr. porod je trajao 3 sata i dobro da je suprug bio sa mnom. Sve u svemu pamtit ću taj porod,ali dobro da je sve u redu prošlo. Što se tiče odjela,puno se promjenio i to na bolje u odnosu od prije 5 god,sestre su bile super,spremne pomoći u svakom trenutku.

----------


## andreja

ne mogu vjerovati da jedna doktorica može tak nešto izjaviti... :Shock: 
pa ak joj se ne radi nek doma sjedi,a na zavodu za zapošljavanje ima mnogo doktora koji su voljni raditi...mislim...to su ti naši zdravstveni djelatnici...
no ipak čestitke na bebici i drago mi je da je na kraju sve dobro prošlo! :Klap:

----------


## Cheerilee

> ne mogu vjerovati da jedna doktorica može tak nešto izjaviti...
> pa ak joj se ne radi nek doma sjedi,a na zavodu za zapošljavanje ima mnogo doktora koji su voljni raditi...




A ja mogu vjerovati, nažalost...
Imala sam isto tu nesreću da sam naletila na nju, pisala sam o tome prije par stranica....
Neznam di je dotična završila medicinu i specijalizirala a niti tko ju je zaposlil, jer žena niti  ima pristup a čini mi se niti volju.....
Uvijek je namrgođena, ženama se uopće ne obraća direktno,  već samo u bradu neš mrmlja...
Ah....

----------


## nikic

Hvala Andreji na čestitki :Smile: . Takve nazovi doktore treba u novine dati,pa da svi znaju,zar ne. mojo isl

----------


## curly mama

tek sad vidim ovo za dr. T.
ma vidiš kak je sve to individualno...ja s njom stvarno nemam loših iskustava. dapače. bila mi je na oba poroda i ne bih imala ništa protiv da mi bude i na trećem. zapravo, kad razmislim o mogućim scenarijima, da mogu birati, ne znam koga bih rađe nego nju. koliko sam upoznata, ona je i zagovornica prirodnog poroda i inicijator obiteljske sobe.

----------


## curly mama

no, prsti su mi brži od pameti!  :Embarassed:   :Grin: 
čitam ponovo pa vidim da je zapravo riječ o dr. B. 
ona, istina, djeluje hladno i nije baš nešto srdačna ali meni osobno to nije toliko važno. moji kriteriji su postavljeni dosta nisko. :Grin:  za porod mi je dovoljno da me svi manje više ostave na miru i puste da porod ide svojim tijekom i da puste MMa da svo vrijeme bude sa mnom. ne treba mi neka ljubaznost- dosta mi je ono...osnova kulture  :Laughing:  (ipak je ovo HR) a ako nešto, nedajbože krene po zlu, e, onda očekujem da budu brzi i stručni.

----------


## Cheerilee

_Curly_, čekamo frišku priču, vjerujem daje sve bilo prema planu i željama!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frogy

> A ja mogu vjerovati, nažalost...
> Imala sam isto tu nesreću da sam naletila na nju, pisala sam o tome prije par stranica....
> Neznam di je dotična završila medicinu i specijalizirala a niti tko ju je zaposlil, jer žena niti  ima pristup a čini mi se niti volju.....
> Uvijek je namrgođena, ženama se uopće ne obraća direktno,  već samo u bradu neš mrmlja...
> Ah....


U Zagrebu je završila medicinu, vele da ima fotografsko pamčenje i da je bila od boljih studenata. Završila je u roku. No mislim da bubanje nije bit medicine. Specijalizacija - Petrova, ak se ne varam.
Dotična ima jaaaako puno novaca, odnosno jaaaako bogatog oca. Vjerojatno se zato i tak ponaša.
Inače hladna i drska i privatno.

----------


## Cheerilee

> U Zagrebu je završila medicinu, vele da ima fotografsko pamčenje i da je bila od boljih studenata. Završila je u roku. No mislim da bubanje nije bit medicine. Specijalizacija - Petrova, ak se ne varam.
> Dotična ima jaaaako puno novaca, odnosno jaaaako bogatog oca. Vjerojatno se zato i tak ponaša.
> Inače hladna i drska i privatno.




Znam ti ja draga sve to, samo nisam baš htjela  ovako javno napisat ovo za utjecajnog tatu.... :Rolling Eyes: 
A to što je bila najstudent, niš ne znači jer pristup joj je za -100.... :Cool: 

Srećom nisam se više  susretala s njom..... :Yes:

----------


## frogy

> Znam ti ja draga sve to, samo nisam baš htjela  ovako javno napisat ovo za utjecajnog tatu....
> A to što je bila najstudent, niš ne znači jer pristup joj je za -100....
> 
> Srećom nisam se više  susretala s njom.....


Slažem se. Dobar student medicine (u teoriji) ne znači nužno i dobar liječnik. A kaj se tate tiče, pa "zna se"  :Grin: . 
A valjda je u bolnici da odradi svoje, pa bude si privat otvorila. Bar se nadam, za dobrobit svih budućih rodilja....

----------


## curly mama

> _Curly_, čekamo frišku priču, vjerujem daje sve bilo prema planu i željama!!!!


hej, evo me! busy sam u RL pa nemam baš vremena za virtualni ali, ali...
je, sve je bilo super i bolje nego sam mogla zamisliti. zapravo, usta su mi puna hvale za sve i svakoga. bez zezancije! 
MM je bio sa mnom (sad smo već uigrani tim  :Wink:  ), porod brz i fiziološki, na stolčiću. primalje fenomenalne! prava podrška, žene koje sa srcem rade svoj posao. grlila sam ih i ljubila na kraju. totalno su me emocije oprale.
na odjelu gore isto sve 5. ostali smo malo dulje zbog žutice pa se izredala cijela ekipa i svi su bili i više nego o.k. 
naravno, i dalje su tu one smiješne vizite ali to je već druga priča. 
ako nekog zanima neš' konkretno....

----------


## Bipsić

čestitam!!! drago mi je da si tak puna pozitivnih dojmova i da je sve prošlo super! konačno i nekaj lijepog da pročitamo!

----------


## Cheerilee

> hej, evo me! busy sam u RL pa nemam baš vremena za virtualni ali, ali...
> je, sve je bilo super i bolje nego sam mogla zamisliti. zapravo, usta su mi puna hvale za sve i svakoga. bez zezancije! 
> MM je bio sa mnom (sad smo već uigrani tim  ), porod brz i fiziološki, na stolčiću. primalje fenomenalne! prava podrška, žene koje sa srcem rade svoj posao. grlila sam ih i ljubila na kraju. totalno su me emocije oprale.
> na odjelu gore isto sve 5. ostali smo malo dulje zbog žutice pa se izredala cijela ekipa i svi su bili i više nego o.k. 
> naravno, i dalje su tu one smiješne vizite ali to je već druga priča. 
> ako nekog zanima neš' konkretno....




Evo, još jednom čestitike i ovdje....
Baš mi je drago da je sve prošlo super, kak veliš čak i bolje nego ste zamislili.... :Zaljubljen: 

Koji tim je bio na porodu?

Ovo za "busy u RL", skroz te kužim, hehe... :Grin: 





Mogle bi nas tri, jednom, svaka s po troje klinaca na kafe/šetnju/..... :Cool:  :Laughing:

----------


## curly mama

> Mogle bi nas tri, jednom, svaka s po troje klinaca na kafe/šetnju/.....


može, mi smo uvijek za _muving_!  :Smile:

----------


## Bipsić

Bas pokusavam zamisliti kak bi ta kava izgledala...

----------


## curly mama

oho, vidim u potpisu da i ti imaš troje. 
pridružiš nam se? :Laughing:

----------


## Bipsić

u naganjanju klinaca po gradu? naravno!

----------


## janiczsa

Mene zanima da li je itko ikad čuo za nekoga kome se probavali VBAC, ali nakon dva carska? Mislim, u potpunosti sam se pomirila s činjenicom da je mala vjerojatnost prirodnog poroda nakon jednog, a kamoli dva carska, al sad čujem da su stvarno počeli preferirat prirodni porod u bolnici, pa me zanima...

----------


## Bipsić

ja sam imala dva carska ali nismo niti pokušavali VBAC. mislim da je jako bitno u kakvom stanju ti je ožiljak od prethodnog carskog, mjeri se njegova debljina. iskreno, ja nisam ni imala želje ni hrabrosti da bi treći uopće pokušala prirodno, plus što sam imala i placentu praeviu, dakle moje šanse su bile ravne nuli. ti možda uspiješ, probaj otići tam na razgovor ili nekakve konzultacije...

----------


## Cheerilee

Dugo nitko nije niš napisal ovdje....


Kako je na odjelu?
Ima koji novi dr? ima da je netko otišel?

----------


## Bipsić

Pa nije valjda da se već spremaš na četvrto? 
 :Wink:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ehehe,  znala sam da buš među prvima pitala,  :Grin: 
Nije da se spremam,  :No-no:   ali
čisto me zanima kak je sad na odjelu.....

----------


## curly mama

aaa!!! ma strašna si! ne spremaš se ali ak si počela razmišljati o tome kak je sad na odjelu, možda i bude nekaj uskoro...

----------


## zrinska

svaka čast...čim se raspituješ...nikad se ne zna :Smile: )) Ja čula da se "obnovile" sestre na odjelu...

----------


## zara7

a zna možda koja dal daju epiduralnu anesteziju u čk ili je to još nepoznanica za njih  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tika08

Cure pozdrav!
Dugo niko nije pisao na ovoj temi.Imala bi par pitanja ako je neko voljan odgovoriti.Termin mi je u prvom mjesecu i zanima me ako koja zna dali će biti kakvog Rodinog tečaja u skoro vrijeme?Kakve su novosti u rodilištu?Vaša iskustva,mogučnosti prirodnog poroda(prvi porod).U biti moje pitanje:Kaj da očekujem od rodilišta u čk(primalje,doktori,sestre)?Znam da su sve priče različite ali eto da pitam.

----------


## zrinska

Meni u rodilištu bilo super...na odjelu malčice lošije...sve u svemu 4+.. Opet bih odabrala čakovečko rodilište. 

mene interesira da li ima tko da je u međimurju rodio doma...(izuzev Romkinje) :Wink:

----------


## stanka

Poštovani roditelji, evo ja sam ovdje nova mama. 

Inace rodila 29.1.2009. Curicu Neli i to na stolčiću u Čakovcu kako sam onda znala prva! Na meni su gledali nedostatke i sve sto je dobro ili sto fali za dodati , bilo je oko 15 doktora i sestri. Svi su dotrcali da vide kako je roditi na stolcu, poslije 10 min. Isla je druga cura! No htjela sam reci da je prosle godine bilo u novinama jedna zena koja je rodila prva , a ustvari nije bila prva! Eto opet nepravdi, inace sve pohvalei doktorima u Ck. Ali za sestre mogu reci da ima onih bahatih i nesposobnih za to radno mjesto ! Tko je od vas rodio na stolcu ? I kakva su vam iskustva ? Hvala pozzz

----------

